# Мистические картины



## Mila

*Проклятия картин-убийц*

*Со многими произведениями живописи связаны мистические истории и загадки. Более того, некоторые специалисты считают, что к созданию ряда полотен причастны темные и тайные силы. Основания для такого утверждения есть. Уж слишком часто с этими роковыми шедеврами происходили удивительные факты и необъяснимые события — пожары, смерти, безумие авторов…*






Одной из самых известных "проклятых" полотен является "Плачущий мальчик" — репродукция картины испанского художника Джованни Браголина. История создания ее такова: художник хотел написать портрет плачущего ребенка и в качестве натурщика взял своего маленького сына. Но, поскольку малыш не мог плакать на заказ, то отец специально доводил его до слез, зажигая перед его лицом спички. Художник знал, что его сын панически боялся огня, но искусство было ему дороже, чем нервы собственного ребенка, и он продолжал над ним издеваться.
Однажды доведенный до истерики малыш не выдержал и крикнул, обливаясь слезами: "Гори ты сам!" Это проклятие не замедлило сбыться — через две недели от пневмонии умер мальчик, а вскоре заживо сгорел в собственном доме и его отец… Это предыстория. Свою зловещую славу картина, точнее — ее репродукция, обрела в 1985 году, в Англии.
Произошло это благодаря серии странных совпадений — в Северной Англии одно за другим начали происходить возгорания жилых домов. Были человеческие жертвы. Некоторые пострадавшие упоминали, что из всего имущества чудесным образом уцелела только дешевая репродукция с изображением плачущего ребенка. И таких сообщений становилось все больше, пока, наконец, один из пожарных инспекторов во всеуслышание не заявил, что во всех без исключения сгоревших домах был найден нетронутым "Плачущий мальчик".
Тут же газеты захлестнула волна писем, где сообщалось о различных несчастных случаях, смертях и пожарах, которые происходили после того, как хозяева покупали эту картину. Разумеется, "Плачущий мальчик" тут же стал считаться проклятым, всплыла история его создания, обросла слухами и выдумками… В итоге одна из газет опубликовала официальное заявление о том, что все, у кого есть эта репродукция, должны немедленно от нее избавиться, и властями впредь запрещено приобретать и держать ее дома.
До сих пор "Плачущего мальчика" преследует дурная слава, особенно в Северной Англии. Кстати, оригинал до сих пор не найден. Правда, некоторые сомневающиеся (особенно у нас в России) намеренно вешали у себя на стену этот портрет, и, вроде бы, никто не сгорел. Но все же желающих проверить легенду на практике очень немного.

***************************





Другим известным "огненным шедевром" считаются "Водяные лилии" импрессиониста Моне. Первым от нее пострадал сам художник — его мастерская едва не сгорела по непонятным причинам. Затем погорели новые владельцы "Водяных лилий" — кабаре на Монмартре, дом одного французского мецената и даже Нью-Йоркский музей современных искусств. В настоящее время картина находится в музее Мормотон, во Франции, и своих "пожароопасных" свойств не проявляет. Пока.

***************************

Другая, менее известная и внешне ничем не примечательная картина-"поджигатель" висит в Королевском музее Эдинбурга. Это портрет пожилого мужчины с вытянутой рукой. По поверью, иногда пальцы на руке написанного маслом старика начинают шевелиться. И тот, кто увидел это необычное явление, обязательно примет смерть от огня в самое ближайшее время. Две известных жертвы портрета — лорд Сеймур и капитан дальнего плавания Бэлфаст. Оба они утверждали, что видели, как старик шевелил пальцами, и оба впоследствии погибли в огне. Суеверные горожане даже требовали от директора музея убрать опасную картину от греха подальше, то тот, разумеется, не согласился — именно этот невзрачный и не имеющий особой ценности портрет и привлекает большинство посетителей.

***************************





Знаменитая "Джоконда" Леонардо да Винчи не только восхищает, но и пугает людей. Помимо предположений, вымыслов, легенд о самой работе и об улыбке Моны Лизы, существует теория, будто бы этот самый известный портрет в мире крайне отрицательно воздействует на созерцающего. Например, официально зарегистрировано более сотни случаев, когда посетители, долго лицезревшие картину, теряли сознание. Самый известный случай произошел с французским писателем Стендалем, который во время любования шедевром упал в обморок. Известно, что сама Мона Лиза, позировавшая художнику, умерла молодой, в возрасте 28 лет. А сам великий мастер Леонардо ни над одним своим творением не работал так долго и тщательно, как над "Джокондой". Шесть лет — до самой своей смерти Леонардо переписывал и правил картину, но так до конца и не добился того, чего хотел.

****************************





Картина Веласкеса "Венера с зеркалом" тоже пользовалась заслуженно дурной славой. Все, кто покупал ее, либо разорялись, либо погибали насильственной смертью. Даже музеи не очень хотели включать ее основную композицию, и картина постоянно меняла "прописку". Дело кончилось тем, что однажды на полотно набросилась сумасшедшая посетительница и изрезала его ножом.

****************************






Другой "проклятой" картиной, которая широко известна, считается работа калифорнийского художника-сюрреалиста "Hands Resist Him" ("Руки сопротивляются ему") Билла Стоунхема. Художник написал ее в1972 году с фотографии, на которой он со своей младшей сестрой стоит перед родным домом. На картине мальчик с неясными чертами лица и кукла в рост живой девочки застыли перед стеклянной дверью, к которой изнутри прижаты маленькие ручки детей. С этой картиной связано много жутких историй. Началось все с того, что первый искусствовед, который увидел и оценил произведение, скоропостижно скончался.
Потом картину приобрел американский актер, который тоже недолго зажился. После его смерти работа ненадолго исчезла, но потом ее случайно нашли на помойке. Семья, которая подобрала кошмарный шедевр, додумалась повесить его в детской. В итоге маленькая дочка стала каждую ночь прибегать в спальню родителей и кричать, что дети на картине дерутся и меняют местоположение. Отец установил в комнате камеру, реагирующую на движение, и за ночь она срабатывала несколько раз.
Разумеется, семья поспешила избавиться от такого подарка судьбы, и вскоре Hands Resist Him выставили на интернет-аукцион. И тут на адрес организаторов посыпались многочисленные письма с жалобами на то, что при просмотре картины людям становилось плохо, а у некоторых даже случались сердечные приступы. Купил ее владелец частной картинной галереи, и теперь уже на его адрес стали приходить жалобы. Когда он наткнулся на "Hands Resist Him" то сначала подумал, что ее нарисовали в сороковых годах и она прекрасно подойдет для него в качестве экспоната. Это было бы концом истории, но письма стали приходить теперь на адрес Смита. Многие из них были как и раньше с рассказами о плохом самочуствие после просмотра картины, но были и те кто писали о зле исходившем от нее. Другие просто сжечь ее. Ему предложили услуги даже Эд и Лоррэйн Уоррены, известные как изгоняющие демонов в Амитвильском доме в 1979 году. Некоторые даже впоминали известное убийство Сатилло в лесных холмах штата Калиформия. Призраки двух детей, как говорят, часто посещают дом на холмах. Экстрасенсы утверждали: "Мы видели мальчика. Он носил легкую футболку и шорты. Его сестра была всегда в тени. Он, казалось, защищал ее. Их звали Томом и Лаурой и они как две капли похожи на детей изображенных на картине. "




*Фото - прототип картины "Руки сопротивляются ему"*

А вот картина того же автора, только много лет спустя.





***************************************





Есть несколько шедевров русской живописи, которые тоже имеют печальные истории. Например, всем известная еще со школы картина "Тройка" Перова. На этой трогательной и грустной картине изображены три крестьянских ребенка из бедных семей, которые тянут тяжелую ношу, впрягшись в нее на манер упряжных коней. В центре идет светловолосый маленький мальчик. Перов искал ребенка для картины, пока не встретил женщину и с сыном 12-ти лет по имени Вася, которые шли через Москву на богомолье. Вася оставался единственным утешением матери, которая похоронила мужа и других детей. Она сначала не хотела, чтобы ее сын позировал живописцу, но потом согласилась. Однако вскоре после завершения картины мальчик умер… Известно, что после смерти сына бедная женщина приходила к Перову, умоляя продать ей портрет ее любимого ребенка, но картина уже висела в Третьяковской галерее. Правда, Перов отозвался на горе матери и специально для нее написал портрет Васи отдельно.


*****************************

У одного из самых ярких и неординарных гениев русской живописи, Михаила Врубеля, есть работы, с которыми также связаны личные трагедии самого художника. Так, портрет его обожаемого сына Саввы, был написан им незадолго до смерти ребенка. Причем мальчик заболел неожиданно и умер скоропостижно. А "Демон поверженный" оказал пагубное влияние на психику и здоровье самого Врубеля.




Художник никак не мог оторваться от картины, все продолжал дописывать лицо поверженного Духа, а также менять колорит. "Демон поверженный" уже висел на выставке, а Врубель все приходил в зал, не обращая внимания на посетителей, усаживался перед картиной и продолжал работать, словно одержимый. Близкие обеспокоились его состоянием, и его осмотрел известный русский психиатр Бехтерев. Диагноз был страшен — сухотка спинного мозга, близкое сумасшествие и смерть. Врубеля поместили в больницу, но лечение плохо помогло, и вскоре он скончался.

*****************************





Интересная история связана с картиной "Масленица", долгое время украшавшей собой холл гостиницы Украина. Висела и висела, никто к ней особо не приглядывался, пока неожиданно не выяснилось, что автором этого произведения является душевнобольной по фамилии Куплин, который на свой лад скопировал полотно художника Антонова. 




Собственно, ничего такого особо ужасного или выдающегося в картине душевнобольного нет, но она в течение полугода будоражила просторы Рунета.
Один студент в 2006 году написал в своем блоге пост про нее. Суть его сводилась к тому, что, по словам профессора одного из московских вузов, на картине есть один стопроцентный, но неочевидный признак, по которому сразу ясно, что художник — сумасшедший. И даже якобы по этому признаку можно сразу поставить верный диагноз. Но, как писал студент, хитрый профессор признак не открыл, а только дал туманные намеки. И вот, мол, люди, помогите, кто может, ибо сам не могу найти, весь измучился и устал. Что тут началось — нетрудно себе представить.
Пост разошелся по всей сети, множество пользователей бросилось искать отгадку и ругать профессора. Картина обрела бешеную популярность, равно как и блог студента, и фамилия профессора. Разгадать загадку никому не удавалось, и под конец, когда от этой истории устали все, то решили:

1. Никакого признака нет, а профессор специально "развел" студентов, чтобы лекции не прогуливали. 
2. Профессор — сам псих (даже приводились факты, что его действительно лечили заграницей). 
3. Куплин ассоциировал себя со снеговиком, который маячит на заднем плане картины, и это-то и есть главная разгадка тайны. 
4. Никакого профессора не было, а вся история — гениальный флэшмоб.

Кстати, приводилось и множество оригинальных отгадок этого признака, но ни один из них не был признан верным. История постепенно сошла на нет, хотя и сейчас можно иной раз натолкнуться на ее отголоски в Рунете. Что касается картины, она действительно производит жутковатое впечатление и вызывает неприятные ощущения.


----------



## Fox

Одна из первых заповедей Бога иудеям, переданная через Моисея, гласит: 
"Не делай... никакого изображения того, что на небе вверху, и что на земле внизу, и что в воде ниже земли". 
Этот запрет иудеи соблюдали столетиями, делая исключение лишь для животных.
Ислам также запрещает рисовать портреты. Существовал подобный запрет и в ряде первобытных культур. Люди, интересующиеся живописью, подметили целый ряд случаев, когда внезапно погибали те, кого изображали на своих полотнах великие художники прошлых веков назад и в наше время.


----------



## akok

Спасибо, очень интересный обзор.


----------



## Mila

Во времена Пушкина портрет Марии Лопухиной был одной из главных «страшилок». Девушка прожила жизнь короткую и несчастливую, а после написания портрета умерла от чахотки. Ее отец Иван Лопухин был известным мистиком и магистром масонской ложи. Потому и поползли слухи, что-де ему удалось заманить дух умершей дочери в этот портрет. И что если молодые девушки взглянут на картину, то вскорости умрут. По версии салонных сплетниц, портрет Марии погубил не меньше десяти дворянок на выданье...





Конец слухам положил меценат Третьяков, который в 1880 году купил портрет для своей галереи. Большой смертности среди посетительниц оной замечено не было. Разговоры и утихли. Но осадочек-то остался.

**********************
Десятки людей, так или иначе входивших в контакт с картиной, стоимость которой эксперты оценивают в 70 миллионов долларов, подвергались действию злого рока: заболевали, ссорились с близкими, впадали в тяжелую депрессию или вообще внезапно умирали. Все это создало картине недобрую славу, так что посетители музея с опаской поглядывали на нее, вспоминая ужасные истории, которые про шедевр рассказывали.

Однажды музейный служащий нечаянно уронил картину. Через какое-то время у него начались страшные головные боли. Надо сказать, что до этого случая он понятия не имел, что такое головная боль. Припадки мигрени становились все чаще и острее, и закончилось дело тем, что бедняга покончил с собой.

В другой раз рабочий музея выронил картину, когда ее перевешивали с одной стену на другую. Неделю спустя он попал в кошмарную автомобильную аварию, в результате которой у него оказались сломанными ноги, руки, несколько ребер, он получил трещину таза и сильнейшее сотрясение мозга.

Один из посетителей музея пытался потрогать картину пальцем. Через несколько дней у него дома начался пожар, в котором этот человек сгорел заживо.

Жизнь самого Эдварда Мунка, родившегося в 1863 году, представляла собой череду нескончаемых трагедий и потрясений. Болезни, смерть родных, сумасшествие. Его мать умерла от туберкулеза, когда ребенку было 5 лет. Через 9 лет от тяжелой болезни скончалась любимая сестра Эдварда Софья. Затем умер брат Андреас, а его младшей сестре врачи поставили диагноз «шизофрения». В начале 90-х годов Мунк пережил тяжелый нервный срыв и длительное время проходил лечение электрошоком. Он никогда не женился, потому что мысль о сексе приводила его в ужас. Умер в возрасте 81 года, оставив в дар городу Осло огромное творческое наследие: 1200 картин, 4500 эскизов и 18 тысяч графических работ. Но вершиной его творчества остается, конечно, «Крик».





*Предположение*

Американские астрономы решили загадку картины "Крик" норвежского художника Эдварда Мунка. Они нашли ответ на давно мучивший искусствоведов вопрос - почему небо на знаменитой картине Мунка 1893-го года имеет столь странный и неповторимый пылающе-красный цвет.

Как выяснилось, цветовая гамма картины - отнюдь не плод воображения, а вполне реалистичное изображение закатов в Европе в тот период. Они приобрели совершенно неожиданный цвет после происшедшего в Индонезии в августе 1883 года извержения вулкана Кракатау, когда в атмосферу планеты было выброшено огромное количество пепла. Это извержение считается одним из самых сильных и трагичных в истории человечества.

Ученые Университета Техаса провели подробнейший анализ дневников Мунка, материалов об извержении Кракатау и изучили сообщения норвежских газет 1883 года. "Наша исследовательская поездка в Осло достигла своей главной точки, когда мы обнаружили поворот на дороге и поняли, что оказались именно в том месте, где стоял Мунк 120 лет назад, - рассказал руководитель исследования, профессор физики и астрономии университета Дональд Олсон. - Мы поняли, что он смотрел на юго-запад. Глядя именно в этом направлении, можно было видеть зимой 1883-84 годов закаты, связанные с извержением Кракатау".
**********************
Голландский художник Питер Брейгель-старший писал «Поклонение волхвов» два года. Деву Марию он «срисовал» со своей двоюродной сестры. Та была женщиной бесплодной, за что и получала постоянные тумаки от мужа. Именно она, как судачили простые средневековые нидерландцы, «заразила» картину. Четыре раза «Волхвов» покупали частные коллекционеры. И каждый раз повторялась одна и та же история: в семье по 10 - 12 лет не рождались дети...




 




Наконец в 1637 году картину купил архитектор Якоб ван Кампен. У него к тому времени уже были трое детей, так что проклятие его не особо пугало.

*******************

Самая наверное знаменитая нехорошая картинка интернетовского пространства со следующей историей: Некая школьница (часто упоминают японскую) перед тем как вскрыть вены (выброситься из окна, накушаться таблеток, повеситься, утопиться в ванной) нарисовала данную картину.






Если смотреть на неё 5 минут подряд девушка измениться (глаза покраснеют, волосы почернеют, проявятся клыки).
На самом деле понятно, что картинка нарисована уж явно не от руки, как многие любят утверждать. Хотя как эта картинка появилась никто ясных ответов не даёт.

**********************

8. Сейчас она скромно висит без рамы в одном из магазинов Винницы. «Женщина дождя» - самая дорогая из всех работ: стоит 500 долларов. Как утверждают продавцы, картину уже трижды покупали, а потом возвращали. Клиенты объясняют, что она им снится. А кто-то даже говорит, будто знает эту даму, но откуда - не помнит. И все, кто хоть раз заглянул в ее белые глаза, навсегда запоминают ощущение дождливого дня, тишины, тревоги и страха.





Откуда взялась необычная картина, рассказала ее автор - винницкая художница Светлана Телец. «В 1996 году я оканчивала Одесский художественный университет им. Грекова, - вспоминает Светлана. - И за полгода до рождения «Женщины» мне все время казалось, что за мной постоянно кто-то наблюдает. Я отгоняла от себя такие мысли, а потом в один из дней, кстати, совсем не дождливый, сидела перед чистым холстом и думала, что нарисовать. И вдруг четко увидела контуры женщины, ее лицо, цвета, оттенки. В одно мгновение заметила все детали образа. Основное написала быстро - часов за пять управилась. Казалось, моей рукой кто-то водил. А потом еще месяц дорисовывала».
Приехав в Винницу, Светлана выставила картину в местном художественном салоне. К ней то и дело подходили ценители искусства и делились такими же мыслями, какие возникали у нее самой во время работы.
«Было интересно наблюдать, - говорит художница, - насколько тонко вещь может материализовать мысль и внушить ее другим людям».
Несколько лет назад появилась первая покупательница. Одинокая бизнесменша долго ходила по залам, присматривалась. Купив «Женщину», повесила ее у себя в спальне.
Через две недели в квартире Светланы раздался ночной звонок: «Пожалуйста, заберите ее. Я не могу спать. Такое впечатление, что в квартире, кроме меня, кто-то есть. Я ее даже со стены сняла, за шкаф спрятала, а все рано не могу».
Потом появился второй покупатель. Потом картину купил молодой мужчина. И тоже не выдержал долго. Сам принес ее художнице. И даже деньги назад не взял.
- Она мне снится, - жаловался он. - Вот каждую ночь появляется и тенью вокруг меня ходит. Я с ума сходить начинаю. Боюсь этой картины!
Третий покупатель, узнав о дурной славе «Женщины», лишь отмахнулся. Даже сказал, что лицо зловещей дамы ему кажется милым. И с ним она наверняка уживется.
Не ужилась.
- Я сначала не замечал, какие у нее белые глаза, - вспоминал он. - А потом они начали появляться всюду. Головные боли начались, беспричинные волнения. А оно мне надо?!
Так «Женщина дождя» снова вернулась к художнице. По городу же понеслась молва, что картина эта проклята. За одну ночь может свести с ума. Художница уже и сама не рада, что написала такую жуть. Впрочем, Света пока не теряет оптимизма:
- Каждая картина появляется на свет для какого-то конкретного человека. Верю, что найдется тот, для кого «Женщина» писалась. Кто-то ее ищет - так же, как и она его.

*****************


----------



## iolka

Mila написал(а):


> Если смотреть на неё 5 минут подряд девушка измениться (глаза покраснеют, волосы почернеют, проявятся клыки).
> На самом деле понятно, что картинка нарисована уж явно не от руки, как многие любят утверждать. Хотя как эта картинка появилась никто ясных ответов не даёт.


ощущение, что обработанная фотография)


----------



## Mila

*Высасывающие жизнь*

*Люди, интересующиеся живописью, подметили целый ряд случаев, когда внезапно погибали те, кого изображали на своих полотнах великие художники прошлых веков назад и в наше время. Примеры? Пожалуйста.*





Рембрандт, один из величайших мастеров кисти. Пережил двух жен и всех детей. Саския знакома всем по "Флоре" и другим бессмертным картинам. Умерла спустя 8 лет после свадьбы. Рембрандт много рисовал и детей. Трое умерли в младенчестве. Четвертый - Титус - дожил лишь до 27 лет. Вторая жена - Хендрике Стоффельдс. Излюбленная модель, запечатленная на многих картинах Рембрандта. Тоже быстро умерла.





*************************





Модильяни... На самые громкие полотна мастера вдохновила его студентка Жанна Эбютьен. Через три года выбросилась из окна и разбилась насмерть.
**************************





Примерно та же история произошла с великим фламандским живописцем Рубенсом. Его постоянной моделью была первая жена - красавица Изабелла. Часто писал он и свою дочь. Изабелла умерла, не дожив до тридцати пяти лет, дочь скончалась в двенадцатилетнем возрасте.




Рубенс долго оплакивал своих близких и лишь многие годы спустя, когда ему уже перевалило за пятьдесят, женился на шестнадцатилетней красавице Елене Фоурменс, тоже ставшей его натурщицей.




***************************





Знаменитая модель художника Владимира Боровиковского Лопухина умерла через три года после написания портрета безо всякой на то причины. 

***************************

И похожих примеров сотни. Но даже эксперты, опровергавшие эти якобы легенды, признают: какая-то мистическая загадка все же существует. 
Игорь Вагин, ведущий специалист России по танатологии (наука о смерти), считает, что портрет - это биоэнергоинформационный фантом человека. Почему при разводах люди рвут фото партнеров? Потому что хотят принести им несчастье. А портрет - более мощная структура. Механизм воздействия, как утверждает Вагин, прост. 
На выставки знаменитых художников ходят массы людей. Вместе с тем у талантливых мастеров много коллег-недоброжелателей. На кого переносится вся зависть, ненависть, черная энергия? Конечно же, на портреты близких, в которые мастера вкладывают свою любовь. И чем талантливей сделан портрет, тем ранимей оригинал. Кто-то из зрителей просто завидует красоте этих женщин. 

****************************
Многие натурщицы Серова умирали вскоре после сеансов позирования. Наиболее загадочной была смерть модели, изображенной на известном полотне "Девушка, освещенная солнцем" (в народе ее называют "Девушка с персиками").




****************************





Буквально за месяц сгорела от внезапно начавшейся чахотки единственная любовь Константина Сомова, позировавшая ему для картины "Дама в голубом".
****************************





Врубель написал портрет своего маленького сына, родившегося с заячьей губой (от последней жены - известной певицы Забелы-Врубель), причем живописец изобразил своего отпрыска, даже не пытаясь скрыть врожденное уродство. После завершения работы над портретом мальчик скончался. Вскоре, не сумев пережить трагедии, умер и сам Врубель.
****************************





Долгие месяцы мучался над своей картиной "Иван Грозный убивает своего сына Ивана..." и великий Илья Репин. На ранней стадии написания полотна художник признавался, что убирал холст с глаз долой. Репину в разное время позировало несколько натурщиков. До нас дошли этюды головы царевича, в которых узнаются художник В. К. Менк и знаменитый прозаик Всеволод Гаршин, который вскоре после позирования бросился в пролет лестницы и разбился насмерть. Правда, Гаршин был душевнобольным человеком, недуг которого время от времени обострялся. И все же... 
Сначала картина Репина, законченная в 1885 году, была показана в мастерской друзьям художника: Крамскому, Шишкину, Брюллову. Полотно произвело на них ошеломляющее и гнетущее впечатление. 
Затем "Иван Грозный" был представлен на официальной выставке в Петербурге, и реакция широкой публики мало отличалась от реакции друзей художника. Реализм, граничащий с натурализмом, испугал многих зрителей. Президент Академии художеств, Великий князь Владимир Александрович, сказал жене перед посещением выставки: "Не пугайтесь, подготовьтесь, сейчас вы увидите эту страшную картину". 
В Москве демонстрация полотна поначалу была запрещена императором Александром III. И лишь через некоторое время запрет был снят с оговорками о нежелательности показа картины женщинам и детям.

Всем известен факт вандализма, связанный с картиной Ильи Репина "Иван Грозный убивает своего сына". Но немногие знают, что Репину долго не удавалось написать "живую" кровь, сочащуюся сквозь пальцы отца-убийцы. И тогда художник воочию увидел ее на лицо попавшей под карету женщины, примчался домой и несколькими мазками "оживил" ее на полотне.
Когда кровь людей или животных вытекает из тела, то в первые минуты этого процесса она выделяет излучение особой силы. 
Истечение крови, безумный взгляд убийцы и повлияли на психику студента Балашова: он в порыве ярости искромсал знаменитое полотно Репина. Преступника потом признали невменяемым. Поэт Максимиллиан Волошин в речи на суде по поводу произошедшего обвинил Репина в том, что он подсознательно вложил в картину агрессию. Именно она пошатнула больное и ранимое воображение Балашова. Тогда Волошина не стали слушать, обвинив в бездоказательности его теории, но история повторилась в 80-ых - на этот раз с картиной Рембрандта "Даная". Ее практически полностью уничтожил серной кислотой безумный фанатик из Прибалтики.
****************************





Кстати, портреты хирурга Пирогова и композитора Мусоргского Репин закончил буквально за день до их кончины. 
Столыпина застрелили на следующий день после окончания работы над его портретом. 
Преждевременная смерть постигла еще минимум восемь моделей художника.


****************************
*Легенды*


*Хранитель квартиры*

Спрашивается, как избежать картин, насыщенных сильной энергетикой, тем людям, которые все-таки имеют склонность приобретать в дом старинные вещи? Искусствоведы и парапсихологи обычно дают следующие рекомендации. Покупатель должен помнить, что приобретение картины в дом - ответственный шаг, так как практически любая картина имеет свой магнетизм, который определенным образом будет воздействовать на психику человека. И именно поэтому лучше всего приобретать пейзажи, натюрморты, полотна художников-маринистов. Также абсолютно безопасны для психического здоровья полотна французских импрессионистов и экспрессионистов. 

Не стоит заказывать собственные портреты. Связь между портретом и оригиналом всегда существует. И не дай бог с картиной что-то случится: связь каким-либо образом обязательно проявится! 
Что же касается картин-портретов чужих людей, то при их покупке следует обязательно обращать внимание на глаза. Если они хорошо прорисованы, то лучше ее не брать. Ведь, в основном, портрет магнетизирует глазами, реже руками. Такова сверхзадача любого художника.

Давно подмечено, что некоторые произведения искусства наделены магической силой. Связано это, как правило, с тем, что художник, создавая картину, вкладывает в нее всю свою душу, насыщая тем самым полотно огромной энергией, которая за многие десятилетия и века своеобразной "выдержки" в какой-то момент может достигнуть критического уровня и "выстрелить"...

Известный психиатр профессор А.Бухановский уверен, что картины сами по себе не вызывают психическое расстройство. Но могут смоделировать или усилить психологическое состояние, в котором находится человек. Например, если он в депрессии, то картина может ее усилить. Особенно это касается произведений символизма или кубизма. По мнению Бухановского, если картина вызывает странные ощущения, портит настроение, пугает или даже генерирует призраки, надо немедленно избавиться от нее.
***************************
_*Икона для экстрасенсов*_

Руководство Эрмитажа прислушалось к мнению своих сотрудников и приняло решение об изъятии из экспозиции древней иконы с изображением Христа. Этот шаг был продиктован тем, что энергетическое поле иконы убивает персонал музея. По уверениям работников Эрмитажа, длительное нахождение в непосредственной близости от изображения Христа стало причиной смерти уже нескольких сотрудников. 
Предположения относительно отрицательного воздействия иконы на человеческий организм высказывались еще при советской власти, однако в тот период заявить об этом официально было попросту невозможно. 
Тем не менее смотрители зала, в котором экспонировался шедевр древнего художника, без видимых причин умирали один за другим. Но как только их кресла были перемещены в другие места, все неприятности прекратились. 

Приглашенный для исследования воздействия иконы на людей специалист провел экспертизу и установил, что хотя, вероятнее всего, икона и не несет прямой ответственности за плохое самочувствие сотрудников, но тем не менее распространяет вокруг себя энергию, заставляющую человеческий мозг вибрировать на большой частоте, что, по словам эксперта, не каждый человек может вынести. 
В связи с этим было высказано предположение, что икона писалась мощным экстрасенсом и изначально была предназначена для избранных, обладающих высоким экстрасенсорным восприятием. А посему простым людям постоянно лицезреть ее довольно опасно. Приняв во внимание вывод специалиста, руководство музея решило убрать икону в запасники и более ее не выставлять в экспозиции.
*******************************

*Слухи*

*Последний портрет миллионера*

Альфреду Хиггинсу было 47 лет, когда он заказал известному художнику картину: он и супруга стоят на палубе их любимой яхты. Картина получилась колоритная, но вскоре после окончания работы над ней Хиггинс умер: у него произошло кровоизлияние в мозг. 
Через неделю после этого его жену госпитализировали с приступом острого психоза, и вскоре она также скончалась. 
Как заявляли после этой трагедии "знающие люди", супруги Хиггинс умерли оттого, что их изобразил на полотне Марк Квин, художник, который якобы продал душу дьяволу - все изображенные на его картинах люди умирали вскоре после позирования. 
Сегодня Квин не дает интервью, не комментирует трагические судьбы своих моделей. Но регулярно звонит состоятельным людям, чьи лица часто мелькают в светской хронике и на телеэкранах, и предлагает сделать их портрет. Смертельно напуганные миллионеры, по слухам, тут же выплачивают художнику кругленькую сумму только за то, чтобы он не брался за кисть...
****************************

*Злой дух казненной преступницы*

Картин, обладающих смертельной энергетикой, всегда много у антикваров. Одну из них в фулхэмском антикварном магазинчике как-то купила жительница Лондона Дороти Дженкинз. 
Это был портрет молодой женщины в платье из красного бархата. Площадь холста равнялась четырем квадратным футам, и на нем были заметны следы от огня. Под изображением стояла короткая подпись - "Антуан". 
Картина сразу принесла в дом проблемы. Сначала приступы нервного расстройства ощутила на себе сама Дороти. Будучи человеком сообразительным, она предположила, что ее болезнь как-то связана с висевшим в ее комнате портретом. Чтобы окончательно убедиться в этом, Дороти предложила своему сыну Эдуарду на пару дней перевесить картину в его комнату. Результат не замедлил сказаться: 
Эдуард - спокойный, меланхоличный молодой человек временами стал чувствовать, что на него накатывают волны неуправляемого гнева. 
Дороти обратилась за консультацией к своему знакомому - исследователю оккультных феноменов Филиппу Полу. Тот приехал на встречу с известным лондонским медиумом Энн Квигт. Пол не сообщил ей всей информации относительно исследуемой проблемы, просто попросил ее "подвергнуть психометрии" некоторые предметы в одном из районов Лондона. 
Вместе с парапсихологами в дом Дороти Дженкинз приехали заместитель редактора "Новостей парапсихологии" Лесли Говард, трое газетных репортеров и фотограф, который должен был запечатлеть на пленку весь процесс исследований. 

Чтобы сделать результаты эксперимента более объективными, Пол провел медиума прямо к странному портрету, сказав, естественно слукавив, что она, вероятно, вначале хотела бы осмотреть совершенно "нейтральные" предметы в этом доме. Однако Энн Твигг сразу же ощутила рядом с картиной непереносимый ужас, впала в транс и стала нечленораздельно рассказывать о каких-то перепутавшихся между собой событиях, среди которых были и звучание музыки, и видение крови, и описание какой-то сырой, наполненной крысами тюремной камеры, а также виселицы, молодой женщины с распущенными волосами, палача и большого скопления людей на городской площади.

Уже после эксперимента Энн утверждала, что как только она вошла в комнату, то увидела яркую вспышку света, перемещавшуюся из одного места в другое. Точкой, в которой эта вспышка возникла, была картина Антуана. По всему выходило, что на картине был запечатлен портрет женщины, скорее всего дворянского происхождения, которую в далеком XVIII веке после обвинения в каком-то ужасном преступлении принародно повесили на городской площади. 
Однако дух ее после смерти не успокоился и навечно поселился в портрете, отрицательно воздействуя из него на здоровье владельцев картины. Естественно, Дороти Дженкинз захотела тут же избавиться от проклятого портрета. 
Однако Энн Твиг отговорила ее от столь опрометчивого шага. "Дух может обидеться, - заявила медиум, - и последствия этого будут непредсказуемыми. Поэтому самым нейтральным вариантом было бы перенести картину куда-нибудь на чердак или в чулан и там навсегда оставить". Дороти так и поступила и с тех пор ни ее, ни сына Эдуарда злой дух больше не беспокоил.

********************************


----------



## Mila

*Самые громкие кражи произведений искусства*

*География самых громких преступлений обширна - от Бостона до Багдада. Среди разыскиваемых шедевров - две картины Ван Гога, похищенные из музея в Амстердаме уже в 2002 году. Среди остальных разыскиваемых картин числятся шедевры Леонардо да Винчи, Сезанна, Эдварда Мунка и других известных художников. Похищение произведений искусства стало прибыльным бизнесом, потери от этого криминального промысла составляют приблизительно 6 миллиардов долларов в год.*


*1. 7-10 тыс. артефактов, похищенные из музеев Ирака, 2003.*

В марте-апреле 2003 года в ходе военного конфликта иракские культурные учреждения и археологические центры понесли огромные потери бесценных исторических экспонатов. Грабежи приняли размер эпидемии. Большое количество экспонатов, похищенных, в частности, из Национального музея Ирака было возвращено, однако до сих пор около 7-10 тыс. экспонатов числятся в розыске.

*2. Кража 12 картин из Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum в Бостоне, 1990.*

Музей Изабеллы Гарднер в Бостоне был обворован грабителями, переодетыми в полицейскую форму. Заявив, что в здании сработала сигнализация, "полицейские" ловко надели на растерявшихся охранников наручники и быстро вынесли из музея шедевров на сумму 300 млн. долларов. Пропали две картины Рембрандта («Мужчина и женщина в черном» и «Шторм в Галилее»), пейзаж Говарда Флинка, портрет кисти Эдуара Мане, пять акварелей Дега, а также жемчужину музея - полотно Вермера Делфтского «Концерт». Несмотря на размер награды за информацию о местонахождении шедевров - 5 млн. долларов – картины до сих пор. находятся в розыске.


*3. 2 картины Ренуара и картина Рембрандта, похищенные из Национального музея Швеции, 2000.
*

В декабре 2000 года трое мужчин вошли в Национальный музей в Стокгольме. Один преступник направил автомат на охрану, в то время как двое других вооруженных грабителей в течение нескольких минут вырезали из рам три картины стоимостью 36 миллионов долларов.

С "Автопортретом" Рембрандта и картинами Ренуара "Юная парижанка" и "Разговор с садовником" преступники скрылись. Картина "Разговор с садовником" была найдена позже полицией в ходе рядового рейда по борьбе с наркоторговцами - картина находилась в мешке с марихуаной.


В ходе следствия были задержаны несколько человек. Две другие картины были возвращены полицией в 2005 году.

*4. Кража картин Эдварда Мунка “Мадонна” и “Крик” из музея Мунка в Осло, 2004 год.*


Беспрецедентное вооруженное ограбление музея Мунка произошло 22 августа 2004 года. Вооруженные грабители ворвались в музей среди бела дня, когда там было полно посетителей, сорвали картины со стен, выбежали из здания, сели в автомобиль Audi черного цвета и скрылись. По словам охранников, во время налета один из преступников держал их под прицелом. Рамы от полотен были позже найдены в другой части города, холсты из них были вырезаны.

"Крик" является одной из самых известных картин в мире. Мунк написал четыре версии этого сюжета, первую из них в 1893 году.

*5. Кража золотой “Сальеры” Бенвенутто Челлини из венского историко-художественного музея, 2003*


В мае 2003 года воры рано утром по стремянке проникли на второй этаж здания музея, расположенного в центре Вены, и, разбив стеклянный ящик, в котором хранилась скульптура, изготовленная в XVI веке, вынесли ее из музея.

"Сальера" была единственной сохранившейся золотой скульптурой знаменитого итальянского мастера. Стоимость похищенного шедевра составляет 55 млн долларов.

*6. Кража картины Караваджо "Рождество со святыми Франциском и Лоренцо", 1969
*
В октябре 1969 года два вора вошли в алтарь церкви Святого Лоренцо в Палермо и вырезали картину "Рождество" из рамы. Эксперты оценили шедевр в 20 миллионов долларов.

В 2003 году полотно было обнаружено. Как выяснилось, все 33 года картина украшала виллу главаря сицилийской мафии Джерландо Альберти. Один из арестованных мафиози признался на допросе, что многие годы "Рождество" украшало виллу главаря "коза ностры".

*7. Кража скрипки Страдивари из частной коллекции в Нью-Йорке, 1995.*

В октябре 1995 года из квартиры известной скрипачки Эрики Морини была похищена скрипка Страдивари стоимостью 3 млн долларов. Инструмент был сделан великим мастером Антонио Страдивари в 1727 году.

*8. Кража двух картин Винсента Ван Гога из музея Ван Гога в Амстердаме, 2002*


В декабре 2002 года из музея Ван Гона в Амстердаме были украдены две известные картины художника "Церковь в Ньюнене" и "Берег в Шевенингене", стоимость которых достигает 30 миллионов долларов.

Пропажа была обнаружена рано утром перед открытием музея. Злоумышленники проникли внутрь через крышу здания. Местная полиция нашла разбитое окно, у одной из стен музея также обнаружили трехметровую лестницу. В декабре 2003 года голландская полиция арестовала по этому делу двух мужчин, однако картины так и не были обнаружены.

*9. Кража картины Сезанна “View of Auvers-sur-Oise” из галереи в Оксфорде, 1999.*

31 января 1999 года под шум фейерверков, которыми сопровождалось празднование нового тысячелетия, грабитель ворвался в музей в Оксфорде и похитил пейзаж Сезанна. Полотно оценивается в 3 млн долларов.

*10. Кража картины Леонардо да Винчи из замка в Шотландии, 2003.
*
В августе 2003 года полотно великого Леонардо да Винчи стоимостью 50 млн долларов исчезло из замка Друмланриг в Шотландии. Шедевр "Мадонна с веретеном" стоимостью 65 млн долларов был похищен из дома одного из самых богатых землевладельцев Шотландии, герцога Бакклью.

В преступлении подозревают четырех мужчин. Двое из них проникли в замок под видом туристов и вынесли картину из замка, еще двое их сообщников ждали на белом Volkswagen Golf рядом с замком.

Оригинал картины был написан художником для секретаря короля Франции Флоримонд Роберта в 1501 году. Картина размером 50 на 36 см изображает Мадонну с Младенцем, играющим веретеном в виде распятия. Известно несколько версий, из которых, по крайней мере, две были признаны работой самого Леонардо или художников его мастерской.
************************************

*Кроме того:*

10 февраля 2008 года в Цюрихе из частного музея живописи Эмиля были украдены четыре полотна общей стоимостью 164 миллиона долларов. Специалисты уже окрестили дерзкую кражу "ограблением века". Трое грабителей сняли со стен музея картины Моне ("Маки в окрестностях Ветея"), Сезанна ("Мальчик в красном жилете"), Дега ("Граф Лепик с дочерьми") и Ван Гога ("Цветущие ветки каштана"), а затем скрылись в неизвестном направлении. Куратор музея не исключил возможности заказанного характера ограбления. В этом случае, полотна могут никогда не вернуться в музей. Однако представители фонда не теряют надежды: в награду за информацию о местонахождении картин представители фонда посулили 100 тыс. франков.

************************

Американский коллекционер Чарльз Райтсмен приобрел «Портрет герцога Веллингтона» работы Гойи в 1961 году за $392 000. Однако отвезти на родину ее не удалось — картину украли всего через три недели после торжественного размещения в Британской Национальной Галерее. Похититель — водитель автобуса Кемптон Бантон — добровольно вернул полотно в 1965 году, заявив, что хотел продать картину и потратить все вырученные деньги на благотворительность.

************************

Италия – нет только родина великих живописцев, но и великих грабителей. Из палаццо Ducal пара местных воришек, не разработав никакого предварительного плана действий, нагло вырезали из рам и унесли в неизвестном направлении мировые шедевры: две картины Пьеро делла Франческо «Бичевание» и «Мадонна Сенигаллия» (Madonna di Senigallia), а так же полотно кисти Рафаэля. Осознав, что такие известные и узнаваемые картины продать даже на черном рынке практиески невозможно, незадачливые преступники бросили холсты в Швейцарии, где они и были найдены неповрежденными в 1976 году.

************************

13 октября 1985 года из музея Мармоттан в Париже было похищено десять живописных шедевров, принадлежащих кисти Моне, Ренуара и Моризо. Вооружённые грабители в масках ворвались в музей, уложили на пол посетителей и охранников, сняли со стен нужные им картины и скрылись в неизвестном направлении. Из взятого бандитами самым ценным было легендарное полотно Клода Моне «Впечатление. Восходящее солнце», давшее название направлению импрессионизма (впечатление - impression). Общая же стоимость похищенного, по оценкам экспертов, составила 20 миллионов долларов. Полицейское расследование тянулось долгих пять лет, и в 1990 году украденые полотна были обнаружены на заброшенной вилле на юге Корсики, в Порто-Веккио: уникальность всемирно известных произведений и шумиха, поднятая прессой вокруг ограбления, сделали невозможной их перепродажу, и преступники, чтобы не угодить в сети Интерпола, решили попросту избавиться от картин.


************************

В декабре 1985 года охранники Национального музея антропологии в Мехико, совершавшие очередной обход, обнаружили, что с 7 выставочных витрин аккуратно срезаны стеклянные крышки, а бесценные экспонаты исчезли. Воры похитили более 140 редчайших произведений искусства, в том числе золотые украшения майя и ацтеков, вазы и скульптуры. Оценить ущерб, нанесенный музею, было практически невозможно, — стоимость одной лишь вазы времен индейцев майя куратор музея оценил в более чем $20 миллионов. С тех пор была обнаружена и возвращена музею лишь одна из жемчужин коллекции — Погребальная маска.

****************************

В 1988 году в Нью-Йорке из частной художественной галереи были похищены 18 картин и 10 рисунков, в том числе шедевры Шардена. Воры пробрались в плохо охраняемую галерею через стеклянную крышу здания, спустившись в зал с помощью обыкновенной веревки. Общую стоимость исчезнувших картин эксперты оценили в $10 миллионов. За 20 лет усилиями полиции были найдены 14 полотен.

****************************

В 1988 году в Нью-Йорке из частной художественной галереи были похищены 18 картин и 10 рисунков, в том числе шедевры Шардена. Воры пробрались в плохо охраняемую галерею через стеклянную крышу здания, спустившись в зал с помощью обыкновенной веревки. Общую стоимость исчезнувших картин эксперты оценили в $10 миллионов. За 20 лет усилиями полиции были найдены 14 полотен.

Прежде чем совершить ограбление музея в голландском Оттерло, преступники внимательно изучили опубликованные накануне аукционами Sothebys и Christie’s списки полотен с указаниями их оценочной стоимости. Была указана стоимость и самой дорогой картины «Ирисы» — более $53,9 миллионов. Из пяти полотен Ван Гога, указанных в списке, три (в том числе «Четыре увядающих подсолнуха») были украдены. Полиции удалось вернуть картины в июле 1989 года.


***************************

Национальный музей Кувейта и Дворец исламского антиквариата были варварским образом ограблены солдатами иракской армии во время оккупационной войны. Собранная семьей аль Сабах в 70-80-х гг. огромная коллекция исламского искусства, включающая в себя более 20 тыс. экспонатов( в т.ч. оружие, доспехи, керамику, живопись, украшения древней Персии, Египта, Кувейта) была вывезена в деревянных ящиках на 17-ти грузовиках под конвоем. О возврате бесценной коллекции не было и речи: искусствоведы готовили выкупать ее обратно по частям на черном рынке. Однако в сентябре 1991 года в Багдад отправилась делегация музейных работников, и после переговоров в период с сентября по октябрь 1991 года в Кувейт были возвращены 16 тыс. экспонатов.


**************************

Четверо преступников из Голландии были арестованы за кражу более чем 20 полотен Ван Гога, в том числе знаменитого шедевра «Вороны над хлебным полем». Картины были найдены через час после совершения преступления. Полицейские подтвердили, что если бы преступники успели замести следы, картины были бы утеряны безвозвратно — грабители собирались продать полотна частному коллекционеру.


**************************

В августе 2004 года из Музея Эдварда Мунка на глазах у ошарашенных посетителей вооруженные грабители украли несколько ценных произведений, среди которых были и шедевры художника — «Крик» и «Мадонна». В апреле 2005 года норвежской полиции удалось арестовать подозреваемого в ограблении. В то же время кто-то пустил слух о том, что картины были сожжены грабителями для сокрытия улик. В июне того же года норвежское правительство предложила награду размером в 250 тысяч евро за любую информацию о преступниках. В начале 2006 года все подозреваемые по этому делу были арестованы, а картины благополучно возвращены в музей.


----------



## Mila

*Из музея Египта похищены статуи Тутанхамона*

*В результате ограбления из главного музея Египта в Каире исчезло несколько ценных артефактов, в том числе две статуи Тутанхамона.*






Экспонаты были похищены из музея, находящегося в непосредственной близости от центральной площади Тахрир, где на протяжении последних трех недель проходили массовые демонстрации против бывшего правителя Египта Хосни Мубарака.

Мародеры пробрались в музей 28 января, пользуясь хаосом, воцарившимся во время массовых волнений, сообщает агентство Франс пресс, ссылаясь на министра по делам древностей Египта Захи Хавасса.

Среди украденных объектов культурной ценности числятся статуя юного древнеегипетского фараона Тутанхамона из позолоченного дерева и часть другой статуи того же правителя.

*Проклятое сокровище*

Кроме того, воры унесли известняковые изваяния фараона Эхнатона и его супруги Нефертити, бюст принцессы Амараны, амулет в форме жука-скарабея, висящий на мумии, и целый ряд других предметов древней культуры.

По факту хищения уже заведено уголовное дело и в данный момент местная полиция занимается допросом подозреваемых.

"Представители правоохранительных органов и военные планируют провести допрос преступников, которые уже находятся под стражей", - заверил Хавасс.

Музей, основанный в 1858 году французским египтологом Огюстом Мариеттом, находился под защитой военных и гражданских добровольцев на протяжении трех недель после начала протестов.

В здании хранятся порядка 100 тысяч экспонатов, из которых, пожалуй, самым известным является якобы проклятое сокровище из гробницы Тутанхамона.


----------



## akok

Картинки все поумирали


----------



## Mila

Картинки снова появились.






_Добавлено через 42 минуты 59 секунд_
Анна Ахматова как-то сказала: "Когда человек умирает, изменяются его портреты". Живописный портрет, картина - это мощная энергетическая структура. Живописец не только пишет полотно на тот или иной сюжет - он передает свои чувства, мысли, мировоззрение, а главное - настроение, которое и формирует энергетику художественного полотна. Ее еще называют "катарсисом". Если сюжет картины непрекрыто агрессивного содержания, то это вызывает агрессию и у зрителя. Надо отметить, что картины, портреты несут разную энергетику. Подчас художник, сам того не сознавая, "нагружает" созерцателя своих картин тем катарсисом, от которого освобождается сам в процессе создания полотна.

Всем известен факт вандализма, связанный с картиной Ильи Репина "Иван Грозный убивает своего сына". Но немногие знают, что Репину долго не удавалось написать "живую" кровь, сочащуюся сквозь пальцы отца-убийцы. И тогда художник воочию увидел ее на лицо попавшей под карету женщины, примчался домой и несколькими мазками "оживил" ее на полотне.
Когда кровь людей или животных вытекает из тела, то в первые минуты этого процесса она выделяет излучение особой силы. 
Истечение крови, безумный взгляд убийцы и повлияли на психику студента Балашова: он в порыве ярости искромсал знаменитое полотно Репина. Преступника потом признали невменяемым. Поэт Максимиллиан Волошин в речи на суде по поводу произошедшего обвинил Репина в том, что он подсознательно вложил в картину агрессию. Именно она пошатнула больное и ранимое воображение Балашова. Тогда Волошина не стали слушать, обвинив в бездоказательности его теории, но история повторилась в 80-ых - на этот раз с картиной Рембрандта "Даная". Ее практически полностью уничтожил серной кислотой безумный фанатик из Прибалтики.

Российские ученые, исследуя "фантомные" образы картин, пришли к выводу, что мощной отрицательной аурой обладают также "Девятый Вал" Айвазовского и ряд других знаменитых полотен. А при изучении энергетики "Черного квадрата" Казимира Малевича один из ученых... потерял сознание. "Это один большой сгусток темной силы и энергии. Будто в преисподней картину рисовали", - признался ученый, когда его с трудом привели в чувство. О картине Малевича "Черный квадрат" говорили раньше и говорят сегодня. И не только для того, чтобы набить цену. До сих пор никто не знает, что означает этот квадрат, и что хотел им выразить Малевич. "Черный квадрат" - это "черная дыра" в живописи, всасывающая положительную, а выбрасывающая отрицательную энергетику, которая сильно действует на психику зрителя. Однако дискуссии вокруг "Черного квадрата" не затихают.
Александр Бенуа, проповедовавший свободу творчества, космополит по убеждению, вдруг резко выступил против космополитизма Малевича, назвав его "Черный квадрат" той иконой, которую предлагают взамен Мадонны. Малевич проснулся знаменитым в 1915 году, когда выставил на выставке "0.10" - "Черный квадрат" - последнюю картину в мире, как он сам ее назвал. На этом искусство закончилось. Умер Малевич в 1935 году от рака. Урну с прахом установили в чистом поле около дачи в Немчиновке. На могиле - поставили куб с черным квадратом.

_Добавлено через 17 часов 50 минут 27 секунд_
*Михаил Александрович Врубель и его Демон*






После этой картины о нем заговорили во всем мире. Из никому не известного студента он превратился в культового художника, икону своего времени. 
Речь идет о Михаиле Врубеле. Он решился на неслыханно вызывающий и дерзкий поступок - бросил вызов давнему запрету не изображать Демона. 
Главным персонажем своих картин он сделал Демона, но за это его ждала кара. Врубель не мог себе даже себе представить, что проклятия свершатся и Демон завладеет сознанием своего творца. 
Картину "Демон, который сидит" увидит московская публика и на следующее утро Михаил Врубель проснется знаменитым. А через много лет те же самые газеты, которые восхваляли его, напишут: "Демон убивает своего автора". 
Картина его висела на выставке, но Демон был как бы неотделим от души художника, и, когда Врубель попытался переломить и уничтожить его в себе, он оказался в сумасшедшем доме, где и умер. 
Но действительно ли существовала эта мистическая связь с картиной? За что Михаил Врубель поплатился на самом деле ?

Ни один из ранее сотворенных художниками дьяволов не имел живого прототипа. А Демон Михаила Врубеля имел, поскольку он был написан с реального человека, к тому же любимой женщины. 
Рисуя своего Демона, художник преследовал конкретную цель - отомстить этой женщине. Одна единственная картина картина сделала Врубеля известным на весь мир художником. 
Его Демона знает сегодня каждый студент Художественной Академии. Но мало кто догадывается - картина имела конкретного прототипа. 
Это была женщина, киевлянка, и встреча с ней сделала Врубеля гениальным художником и глубоко несчастным человеком. Врубель, когда приехал в Киев, был, образно говоря, никем. 
Он был вчерашним студентом Академии, и можно без преувеличения сказать, что все три переломных момента его характера: как личности, как больного человека и как великого художника, формировались в Киеве. Немалую роль в этом сыграла эта роковая женщина и та роковая любовь, которая вспыхнула в его душе к этой женщине.

В Киев никому не известного художника Михаила Врубеля привела неимоверная удача. В 1860 году в одном из храмов Киева случилось чудесное явление. В Кирилловской церкви людям внезапно явились старинные росписи. 
Эти уникальные фрески священник нашел случайно. Во время Великодней службы от стены отвалился кусок штукатурки и все увидели, что на паству смотрит Ангел. Тогда священник отсоединил от стены еще кусок штукатурки и под ней оказались старинные росписи, которым, как оказалось, было свыше 700 лет. 
Эти фрески нужно было срочно реставрировать. Ведь, оказавшись под доступом воздуха, уникальные росписи могли разрушиться. Но найти для этого мастера оказалось не так просто. 
Художники один за другим отказывались от этой работы. А основная причина состояла в том, что Кирилловская церковь имела плохую, очень недобрую славу. 
Кирилловская церковь располагалось на территории психиатрической больницы. По сути, тот, кто будет работать в этой церкви, на самом деле будет работать в психбольнице. 
Долгое время не могли найти для Кирилловской церкви реставратора. До тех пор, пока в Киеве не появился никому не известный студент Петербургской Академии художеств Михаил Врубель. 
Скромный худощавый молодой человек в темном костюме, которого пригласил известный искусствовед Адриан Прахов восстановить загадочные росписи, найденные в Кирилловской церкви. И он не ошибся. Врубель блестяще справился с поставленной задачей, но обоим - и Врубелю и Прахову придется заплатить слишком дорогую цену. 
Знаменитая больница "Павловка", куда издавна привозили и оставляли людей с психическими заболеваниями, блаженных и юродивых. Киевляне всегда обходили это место стороной. В те времена психически больные люди не считались больными. Их приравнивали к преступникам и навсегда выбрасывали за границы общества. 
Таким было это место еще во времена царствования Екатерины II. Но в XIX веке психиатрия становится предметом научных исследований. Пациентов Павловки начнут изучать врачи. Когда сюда приехал Врубель, жуткая тюрьма для сумасшедших уже превратилась в больницу. 
Но ее недобрая слава оставалась такой же страшной. Киевляне видели, что на территории Павловки под надзором санитаров ходят странные люди с безумными и страшными глазами. Они прыгают, плачут и жутко смеются. Когда Врубель впервые зашел на территорию больницы, его поразили глаза пациентов. Много лет он не сможет забыть их выражение и будет вновь и вновь воспроизводить на полотнах. 
Но сначала Врубель не будет обращать внимания на предрассудки. Для него это феноменальная возможность. Ведь ему, студенту четвертого курса, доверяют ценные фрески, которым уже было 700 лет. Он начинает реставрационные работы уже в первый же день, даже не заезжая на квартиру, которую ему предложил Прахов, а всего лишь просит отправить туда свои вещи. 
Самого Врубеля отвезли в Кирилловскую церковь. А когда Врубель поднялся на риштовку, то ощутил мистическую дрожь - перед ним открылся другой мир: на него смотрели лики святых, которым поклонялись люди 700 лет назад. Врубель перерисовывает фрески в альбом, скрупулезно выписывает каждую черту лица, каждую складку одежды. Чтобы не тратить времени на еду, он берет с собой на риштовки кувшин воды и кусок хлеба.

Первые недели работы он почти не выходит из Кирилловской церкви и на других людей реагирует только тогда, когда они поднимаются на риштовку, чтобы подать художнику новый карандаш или замесить краски. Но в один из дней в церковь приходит необычный посетитель - изящно одетая женщина с покрытой головой. Она долго стоит внизу и пытается привлечь к себе внимание. А когда в конце-концов художник отвлекается от работы, она властно просит его спуститься. 
Внешне она была далеко не красавица. Невысокого роста, имела коренастую фигуру, но у нее были потрясающие огромные глаза невероятного размера и сохранившиеся фотографии это подтверждают. А выражение этих глаз, взгляд, когда она смотрела, мог действительно очаровать и заворожить. Женщина назвалась женой заказчика Эмилией Праховой. Она пришла, чтобы пригласить мастера на обычный семейный ужин. 
И Врубель навсегда запомнит ее властный тон и гордую осанку. Позже он напишет - он не знал тогда, что она пришла, чтобы одним единственным приглашением изменить его жизнь. В тот вечер скромный студент попадает в сказку. Дело в том, что Врубель вырос в суровой офицерской семье, в которой, если и происходил светский прием, то обязательно по всем правилам этикета. 
Дом Праховых кажется ему фантастическим местом, территорией свободы. Здесь все было по другому, нежели в семье его родителей и к чему он привык в детстве. Это была богемная семья, которую посещало много творческих людей. Больше всего Врубеля поразила сама хозяйка. 
Эмилии 32 года, у нее трое детей. Ее нельзя было назвать красавицей, но Михаил Врубель никогда не видел, чтобы женщина себя так вела. Эмилия Прахова своими манерами не вписывалась ни в какие рамки того времени. 
С первой встречи образ этой женщины навсегда останется в воображении Врубеля. И именно этот образ приведет художника к неслыханной славе и к пожизненному проклятию. Эмилия была естественна в своих проявлениях и не всегда ее поступки соответствовали правилам поведения того общества и того времени. 
Это была женщина эксцентричная, экстравагантная, которая, с одной стороны, знала несколько языков, а с другой стороны, могла позволить себе вылить кувшин воды на голову своей гостье просто потому, что ей не понравилась реплика этой гостьи. 
Ничего особенного: она просто поддерживала с ним разговор - остроумно и свободно. Но после этого знакомства Врубель потерял интерес к работе реставратора. Святые и ангелы Киевской Руси станут ему безразличны. 
Через несколько дней скромный и требовательный к себе мастер превратится в скандального франта, начнет вызывающе одеваться и странно вести себя, а потом совершит поступок, за который будет расплачиваться всю жизнь. 
Подмастерья и помощники не узнают художника. Он все реже появляется на риштовках. Для заказчика Прахова выдумывает отговорку - ему нужно подумать над образом Богородицы, а сам считает заработанные деньги. Прахов платит Врубелю копейки - ведь на реставрацию фресок городская власть почти ничего не выделяла.


* Далее будет*


----------



## Mila

Но Врубелю все равно. Все деньги он оставит в магазине одежды и попросит продавца предложить ему рубашку из тончайшего шелка, из самого Парижа. Продавец удивлен: мол зачем Врубелю такая дорогая рубашка, которая подходит больше губернатору, в магазине есть много других рубашек подешевле. 
Но Врубель настаивает на своем, а вечером одевается как настоящий франт и идет к Праховым. Эмилия, вместо того, чтобы оценить его элегантность, неожиданно отчитывает художника за трату лишних денег. Врубель с трудом досиживает до конца ужина, а затем пулей выскакивает за дверь и бежит прочь. 
После этого случая Врубель два дня не появлялся в Кирилловской церкви. А, когда, в конце-концов приходит на работу, то несет в руках пакет. На углу отдает пакет нищему попрошайке и быстро идет дальше. Когда нищий разворачивает пакет, то видит в нем прекрасную шелковую рубашку. Это была первая странность Врубеля. 
Через двадцать лет, уже после его смерти, Праховы будут вспоминать целую цепь таких странностей и говорить, что мол тогда у Врубеля уже начиналась болезнь. Но на самом ли деле это были первые признаки помешательства и психической болезни, или просто эмоции влюбленного мужчины?

Снова и снова Врубель пытается привлечь к себе внимание Праховой. Как-то, собираясь домой после ужина, он дарит ей акварель. Но Эмилия не принимает подарок. Она объясняет, что это слишком большая для нее честь. Таким красивым вещам место в музее. 
Она хотела похвалить его талант, но Врубель вспыхивает от обиды. Он рвет акварель на кусочки и бросает под ноги хозяйке, а через несколько дней возвращается к Праховым, и в этот раз с разрисованным зеленой краской носом. 
Когда ему подсказывают, что он случайно испачкался, Врубель в ответ только смеется и поясняет, что отныне это новая мода - женщины носят макияж, а мужчины рисуют носы. Кому-то подходит красный цвет, а ему - зеленый. Дети смеются с шутки, а Эмилия снова не понимает художника. Она отчитывает его за детскую забаву и требует немедленно смыть краску. 
Врубель послушно выполняет приказ, а потом делает Эмилии Праховой странное и неожиданное предложение - просит разрешение нарисовать ее в образе Пресвятой Богородицы - и она соглашается. 
Сохранились наброски, и на первом из них лицо полностью Эмилии Праховой - глаза и нос еще человеческие. Следующий набросок, как результат поиска, и видно уже каноническое воплощение Девы Марии. Правда, глаза еще больше и в них уже другое выражение. 
А на конечном варианте и на иконе глаза уже в половину лица и в них тоска. Эскизы Врубель рисует в странном состоянии - поспехом набросав один рисунок, стирает его и зарисовывает другим рисунком. Очередной эскиз показывает Эмилии и, если у нее есть какие-то замечания, снова перерисовывает его. 
Это была их единственная близость. Только так, рисуя ее, он мог полностью завладеть этой женщиной. Эскизы получались такими чувственными, что, когда их увидел Адриян Прахов, он не выдержал. В лике Богородицы он узнает лицо своей жены. Врубель позволил себе чересчур много и Прахов решает наказать наглеца. 
Но просто выгнать он его не может, потому что еще не закончены работы в Кирилловской церкви, а на очереди роспись Владимирского собора. Врубель - распорядитель реставрационных работ и несет за все полную ответственность. Поэтому Прахов решает не ссориться с художником, а просто временно удалить его от Эмилии. 
Он должен исчезнуть из их дома, ибо кто знает, какие отношения сложились у его жены и художника во время работы над эскизами. Поэтому Прахов разлучает их. Под предлогом изучения искусства великих итальянских мастеров и завершения работ над иконами Кирилловской церкви он отправляет Врубеля в Венецию.

Михаил Врубель тяжело переживает расставание с Эмилией. Его не тешит красота Италии, сердце его разбито. 
Каждый день он пишет любимой письма и не получает ответов. Свою отчаянную тоску художник может выразить только в иконе Пресвятой Богородицы, над которой работает каждый день. 
Сравнивая икону Пресвятой Богородицы с изображением Эмилии Праховой на фотографии, невооруженным взглядом видно, что это одно и то же лицо. В руках она держит маленького Христа, который, как две капли воды похож на младшую дочь Праховых.






Легенда говорит, что, когда икону устанавливали в иконостас, в Кирилловскую церковь вошла женщина. Она хотела помолиться Пресвятой Богородице, но, когда стала на колени перед иконой, неожиданно вскрикнула - с иконостаса на нее смотрела Эмилия Прахова. Как это ? Неужто она должна молиться на свою соседку ? 
Когда икону увидел Адриан Прахов, он все понял - в Венеции художник не забыл лица его жены. Не соблазнился магическими образами канонических Мадонн мастеров Ренесанса, а написал Эмилию. 
Во гневе заказчик работ по реставрации Кирилловской церкви и работодатель Врубеля Адриан Прахов разрывает с ним новый, уже заключенный контракт на роспись следующей церкви - Владимирского Собора и дает ему характеристику "ненадежный художник". 
А сразу после этого художественный совет отклоняет все эскизы Врубеля. За неделю художник теряет практически все заказы. От его работ отказываются галлереи. И Врубель оказывается без средств к существованию.

Но все это для него не имеет значения. Хуже всего то, что его больше не хочет видеть Эмилия. Пережить этого Врубель не смог. Современники вспоминают: "Он словно срывается с цепи, беспробудно пьет, ночует в борделях, собирает вокруг себя странных людей - цыган, бездомных, пьяниц." 
Одалживает огромную сумму в пять тысяч рублей и устраивает разгульный банкет, а пока толпа пьет за деньги художника, закрывается в своей комнате и жестоко режет себе руки ножом. Физической болью он хочет убить в себе более сильную боль - боль от потерянной любви. 
Утром его знакомые находят Врубеля в собственной квартире окровавленным и без сознания. А когда приводят в чувство, сообщают, что своими банкетами он наделал огромных долгов и его кредиторы подают на него в суд. 
Друзья пытаются помочь художнику. В его квартире остается всего одна непроданная картина - 'Моление о чаше'. Современники называли ее гениальным творением. Чтобы уберечь эту картину от неконтролируемого приступа гнева художника, друзья находят покупателя. Известный киевский меценат наперед платит художнику 5 тысяч рублей и хочет забрать картину на следующий день. 
Но, когда на следующий день он приезжает, то видит: 'Моление о чаше' уничтожено. Вместо религиозного сюжета на полотне изображена цирковая актриса. Накануне Врубель увидел эту женщину в цирке и решил немедленно написать ее. Чистого полотна у него не было, поэтому он нарисовал ее поверх проданной картины. 
Теперь, чтобы рассчитаться с кредиторами, гениальный художник вынужден браться за любую грязную работу. Он работает уборщиком в кабаках, маляром на строительстве. Все заработанные деньги тратит на выпивку и проституток. Но даже это не утоляет его боль. 
"Я резал себя ножом. Поймете ли вы? Я любил женщину - она меня не любила. Даже любила, но много чего мешало ей понять меня. Я страдал, а, когда резал себя, страдания уменшались", - из писем Врубеля. В конце-концов измученный мастер решает отомстить жестокой женщине. 
Когда-то он смеялся над людьми, которые верили в мистическую власть картины над прототипом. А теперь он решает использовать свой дар, как оружие, и нарисовать Демона с лицом Эмилии Праховой. 
Первый Демон, которого видел только отец Врубеля и который застал сына в ужасно больном, лихорадочном состоянии во время работы над этой картиной, утверждал, что этот Демон был похож на чувственную злую женщину. Демон получился страшный настолько, что Врубель сам испугался своего творения и уничтожил рисунок - порвал его на куски, но было уже поздно. 
Врубель нарушил запрет никогда не рисовать, не описывать и не играть дьявола. Он нарисовал Демона с чертами реального человека, и за это на него ждала страшная кара.

В Москву Врубель уехал в болезненном состоянии, но на удивление спокойным. Здесь его встречают бывшие однокурсники. Они организовали в городе художественный кружок. Патронирует его Савва Мамонтов - известный московский меценат. 
Мамонтов слышал о Кирилловских фресках и с радостью соглашается поддержать художника. Врубелю кажется, что все пережитое уже позади. Он с радость берется за новую работу. Но уже через несколько месяцев в его жизнь возвращается киевский бредовый кошмар. 
В Москве именно тогда готовят к изданию юбилейный сборник Лермонтова и нужен был иллюстратор. Врубеля приглашают иллюстрировать поэму 'Демон'. Первое, что видится художнику - его киевский рисунок и запрет, который он нарушил. Нельзя повторять эту ошибку. 
Тогда ему повезло, кажется, что кара обошла его стороной, но во второй раз так рисковать нельзя. Но на самом деле выбор уже сделан. Врубель отказался от предложения, но образ Демона начинает преследовать его. Художник жалуется своим друзьям - его беспокоит один и тот же тревожный сон: каждую ночь к нему приходит красивый Ангел с грустными глазами. 
Художник пытается вспомнить, где он видил эти глаза. У Эмилии Праховой или у сумасшедших возле Кирилловской церкви. Савва Мамонтов советует ему: самый простой способ избавиться от сновидений - нарисовать образ. Ему стоит согласиться с предложением издателей иллюстрировать поэму Лермонтова и в ней отобразить Ангела со своих снов. 
Так Врубель создал картину 'Сидящий Демон'. Эта картина навсегда изменила представление о живописи. Демона будут считать примером для подражания самые известные художники современности.





Прошло 25 лет и Врубель снова оказался среди умалишенных. Только когда-то он смотрел на пациентов с наружной стороны этой решетки, а теперь сам стал одним из них. Врубель перестает узнавать родных, не помнит даже кто он. Его переводят из клиники в клинику. И в каждой из них он оставляет целые кипы рисунков. Эти рисунки совсем не похожи на рисунки сумасшедшего - все они светлые и умиротворенные. 
Уже после смерти художника врач, который лечил Врубеля, записал в своем дневнике: "Врубель умер тяжело больным человеком. Но, как художник, он был здоровым. Глубоко здоровым". Как такое может быть ? Современные психологи утверждают, что своими рисунками Врубель лечился, так он сдерживал болезнь. Интуитивно изобрел то, что через 30 лет после его смерти назовут арттерапией, то есть лечение искусством. 
Такое лечение не может победить болезнь, но может значительно затормозить ее течение и развитие. А некотрым больным и на самом деле становится лучше настолько, что они возвращаются из больницы домой практически здоровыми. Во времена Врубеля арттерапии еще не существовало. 
В клинике Врубель постоянно рисует пейзажи за окном, врачей, соседей по палате, и случается невероятное - Врубелю удается заставить болезнь отступить. Он выходит из больницы и едет туда, где впервые встретил свою будущую жену - в оперный театр. 
Как и в день их знакомства, Наталья Забела исполняла главную роль. После представления Врубель пошел к жене в гримерную, взял ее за руки и поблагодарил. Это был последний раз, когда он видел жену. Через несколько недель Врубель потерял зрение.

Свою последнюю картину "Портрет поэта Брюсова" Врубель так и не успел дописать.






Слепой и на ощупь он попробует стереть часть фона, чтобы поправить его, но случайно стирает часть фигуры. Санитары выхватят ценную картину буквально из-под рук автора, а потом пожалеют о своем поступке: после этого Врубель так и не возмет в руки кисть больше никогда. 
Еще четыре года он проживет слепым. Художник так и не узнает: его избрали Академиком искусств заочно. Выставки с его картинами путешествуют по всей Европе и получают мировую славу и признание. А в прессе будут появляться публикации, что Демон уничтожил своего автора. 
Уже слепым Врубель будет пытаться покончить с властью своего Демона - убить себя. Но он умер от острого воспаления легких. Демон Врубеля на этом не остановился. У него он забрал зрение и ум, а у его фатальной любви Эмилии Праховой - семью и душевное спокойствие. 
Когда Врубель умер, ее, киевскую гранд-даму, организаторку баллов и пышных приемов, обвинили в том, что это она виновата в сумасшествии гения. Такого давления Эмилия не выдержит. Она оставит мужа и переедет в провинцию, а там, забытая всеми и одинокая, умрет. 
Перед своей смертью она прикажет сжечь все письма, которые писал ей Врубель. И уже никто и никогда не узнает, что было в тех письмах. Но свидетелями их непростых отношений остались его картины. Ради этой женщины Врубель нарушил самый суровый запрет и уплатил за это страшную цену. 
"Демон" Врубеля уничтожил и своего автора, и свой прототип. Но сама картина навсегда осталась самым гениальным творением своей эпохи и символом трагической любви.


----------



## Mila

*Голландец Питер Брейгель-старший написал «Поклонение волхвов» в течении двух лет.*

Моделью для Девы Марии стала его кузина, бесплодная женщина, которую за это избивал муж. Именно она стала причиной плохой ауры картины. Полотно четырежды покупали коллекционеры и после этого по 10-12 лет в семьях не рождались дети. В 1637 картину покупает Якоб ван Кампен. К тому моменту он уже имел троих потомков, потому и не испугался проклятия.






******************************
*Злой дух казненной преступницы*






Злой дух казненной преступницы
Картин, обладающих смертельной энергетикой, всегда много у антикваров. Одну из них в фулхэмском антикварном магазинчике как-то купила жительница Лондона Дороти Дженкинз. 
Это был портрет молодой женщины в платье из красного бархата. Площадь холста равнялась четырем квадратным футам, и на нем были заметны следы от огня. Под изображением стояла короткая подпись - "Антуан".

Картина сразу принесла в дом проблемы. Сначала приступы нервного расстройства ощутила на себе сама Дороти. Будучи человеком сообразительным, она предположила, что ее болезнь как-то связана с висевшим в ее комнате портретом. Чтобы окончательно убедиться в этом, Дороти предложила своему сыну Эдуарду на пару дней перевесить картину в его комнату. Результат не замедлил сказаться: 
Эдуард - спокойный, меланхоличный молодой человек временами стал чувствовать, что на него накатывают волны неуправляемого гнева. 
Дороти обратилась за консультацией к своему знакомому - исследователю оккультных феноменов Филиппу Полу. Тот приехал на встречу с известным лондонским медиумом Энн Квигт. Пол не сообщил ей всей информации относительно исследуемой проблемы, просто попросил ее "подвергнуть психометрии" некоторые предметы в одном из районов Лондона. 
Вместе с парапсихологами в дом Дороти Дженкинз приехали заместитель редактора "Новостей парапсихологии" Лесли Говард, трое газетных репортеров и фотограф, который должен был запечатлеть на пленку весь процесс исследований. 
Чтобы сделать результаты эксперимента более объективными, Пол провел медиума прямо к странному портрету, сказав, естественно слукавив, что она, вероятно, вначале хотела бы осмотреть совершенно "нейтральные" предметы в этом доме. Однако Энн Твигг сразу же ощутила рядом с картиной непереносимый ужас, впала в транс и стала нечленораздельно рассказывать о каких-то перепутавшихся между собой событиях, среди которых были и звучание музыки, и видение крови, и описание какой-то сырой, наполненной крысами тюремной камеры, а также виселицы, молодой женщины с распущенными волосами, палача и большого скопления людей на городской площади.
Уже после эксперимента Энн утверждала, что как только она вошла в комнату, то увидела яркую вспышку света, перемещавшуюся из одного места в другое. Точкой, в которой эта вспышка возникла, была картина Антуана. По всему выходило, что на картине был запечатлен портрет женщины, скорее всего дворянского происхождения, которую в далеком XVIII веке после обвинения в каком-то ужасном преступлении принародно повесили на городской площади. 
Однако дух ее после смерти не успокоился и навечно поселился в портрете, отрицательно воздействуя из него на здоровье владельцев картины. Естественно, Дороти Дженкинз захотела тут же избавиться от проклятого портрета. 
Однако Энн Твиг отговорила ее от столь опрометчивого шага. "Дух может обидеться, - заявила медиум, - и последствия этого будут непредсказуемыми. Поэтому самым нейтральным вариантом было бы перенести картину куда-нибудь на чердак или в чулан и там навсегда оставить". Дороти так и поступила и с тех пор ни ее, ни сына Эдуарда злой дух больше не беспокоил.

**********************

*Привидения разбушевались.*






Тот, кто смотрел сказку о Гарри Поттере, помнит, наверное, как призраки давно умерших людей, постоянно живущих в своих портретах, регулярно разгуливали по школе для юных волшебников, а иногда даже беззлобно шалили. По словам отнюдь не сказочных сотрудников музеев, подобные случаи происходят и в реальной жизни. Так, в 1996 году в музее Прадо в Мадриде на глазах у ошеломленных туристов из Японии с картины Веласкеса сошла инфанта и... помочилась на пол! Затем, естественно, вернулась обратно в картину.

А в музее Ор-сэ в Париже ренуаровская красавица десять минут шокировала группу школьников и их экскурсовода, разводя ноги... Примечательно, что в обоих случаях выкрутасы призраков видели только те, кто находился в непосредственной близости от картин. Остальные же посетители не замечали ничего особенного. 
... Как недавно сообщали многие средства массовой информации, в одном из музеев Нью-Йорка, практически перед самым закрытием, когда в зале уже почти не осталось людей, из картины неизвестного художника XIX века вышел призрак молодого человека в охотничьем костюме и... задушил стоявшего рядом посетителя. Музейные смотрители подоспели к месту преступления, когда призрак уже вернулся на свое место в портрете...



_По моему, это уже перебор_


----------



## Mila

Фантастические, на первый взгляд, сюжеты о мистической связи человека и его изображения. Анна Ахматова как-то сказала: "Когда человек умирает, изменяются его портреты". Живописный портрет, картина - это мощная энергетическая структура. Живописец не только пишет полотно на тот или иной сюжет - он передает свои чувства, мысли, мировоззрение, а главное - настроение, которое и формирует энергетику художественного полотна. Ее еще называют "катарсисом". Если сюжет картины непрекрыто агрессивного содержания, то это вызывает агрессию и у зрителя. Надо отметить, что картины, портреты несут разную энергетику. Подчас художник, сам того не сознавая, "нагружает" созерцателя своих картин тем катарсисом, от которого освобождается сам в процессе создания полотна.






Российские ученые, исследуя "фантомные" образы картин, пришли к выводу, что мощной отрицательной аурой обладают также "Девятый Вал" Айвазовского и ряд других знаменитых полотен. А при изучении энергетики "Черного квадрата" Казимира Малевича один из ученых... потерял сознание. "Это один большой сгусток темной силы и энергии. Будто в преисподней картину рисовали", - признался ученый, когда его с трудом привели в чувство. О картине Малевича "Черный квадрат" говорили раньше и говорят сегодня. И не только для того, чтобы набить цену. До сих пор никто не знает, что означает этот квадрат, и что хотел им выразить Малевич. "Черный квадрат" - это "черная дыра" в живописи, всасывающая положительную, а выбрасывающая отрицательную энергетику, которая сильно действует на психику зрителя. Однако дискуссии вокруг "Черного квадрата" не затихают.





Александр Бенуа, проповедовавший свободу творчества, космополит по убеждению, вдруг резко выступил против космополитизма Малевича, назвав его "Черный квадрат" той иконой, которую предлагают взамен Мадонны. Малевич проснулся знаменитым в 1915 году, когда выставил на выставке "0.10" - "Черный квадрат" - последнюю картину в мире, как он сам ее назвал. На этом искусство закончилось. Умер Малевич в 1935 году от рака. Урну с прахом установили в чистом поле около дачи в Немчиновке. На могиле - поставили куб с черным квадратом.

*************************

Альфреду Хиггинсу было 47 лет. Он входил в число пятидесяти самых богатых людей мира. У него была красивая жена и милые дочки-близняшки. Летом 1996 года Альфред заказал картину: он и супруга стоят на палубе их любимой яхты. Картина получилась колоритная, но вскоре после окончания работы над ней у Альфреда случилось смертельное кровоизлияние в мозг. Через неделю его жену госпитализировали с приступом острого психоза, и вскоре она скончалась. 
Супруги Хиггинс умерли оттого, что их нарисовал Марк Квин. 







Говорили, что художник продал душу дьяволу - все изображенные на картинах люди умирали вскоре после позирования. Хиггинсы были первыми. Художник не дает интервью, не комментирует трагические судьбы своих моделей. Он периодически звонит тому или иному состоятельному человеку, чье лицо часто мелькает в газетах: "Знаете, планирую сделать ваш портрет..." И смертельно напуганный миллионер выплачивает кругленькую сумму только за то, чтобы он этого не делал...
*******************************
Есть еще картины мистические: изображенные на них юные красавицы, которые умерли после написания картин, обладают некоторой силой, способной укоротить жизнь владельцам этих картин. Старые коллекционеры, наблюдая длительное время за жизнью картин, заметили, что картина как будто бы влияет на пространство вокруг и переносит изображенные на ней события в реальную жизнь.






Ореол тайны шлейфом тянется за картинами великого русского художника Крамского Ивана Николаевича (1837-1887). Знаменитая картина «Неизвестная» – это портрет реально существующей красивой женщины. Своей реалистичностью портрет не один десяток лет вызывает волнующий восторг зрителей, ее слегка презрительный взгляд, легкий румянец на щеках, чуть искривленные губы словно выражают ее недосягаемость для окружающих, которые пленяются ее красотой. Кажется, что по Невскому проспекту медленно проезжает дама, окруженная волнующим запахом мистики, загадки.

Нынешние критики и просто созерцатели считают, что перед ними – типичная аристократка до кончиков ногтей, уверенная в себе и своей красоте, но зрители, являющиеся современниками изображенной дамы, по одеянию и подкрашенному лицу сразу определяли, что она представительница так называемых дам полусвета, то есть попросту содержанка. Ее выдает сочетание одновременно двух модных вещей, что являлось недопустимым перебором в одеянии приличной дамы тех времен. Кроме одежды, женщину еще выдает и макияж: румяна на щеках, помада на губах и явно подведенные брови, что считалось неприличным делом по отношению к светским дамам.

Художника буквально забросали в то время вопросами: кто эта прекрасная незнакомка, она реально существует или это творение воображения художника? На что Крамской с улыбкой отвечал: «Конечно она реальная, настоящая, существующая на полотне». Зрители, захлебываясь от переполняющих эмоций, делились впечатлениями и желали хоть как-то приблизиться к разгадке тайны ее красоты.

Лишь один человек не восторгался изображением красавицы, наоборот, внимательно вглядевшись в презрительный взгляд незнакомки, сделал резкий разворот и, не оглядываясь, вышел из зала, где демонстрировался портрет «Незнакомки». Этим человеком был известный коллекционер Павел Михайлович Третьяков. Художник Крамской был сильно задет таким поведением коллекционера и продал свою картину мелкому коллекционеру. А господин Третьяков, имея за плечами горький опыт, знал, что портреты красивых роковых женщин не принесут ничего хорошего.

Среди собирателей картин ходит поверье, что красавицы, изображенные на полотнах знаменитых художников, забирают жизненную силу у глядящих на них людей, ведь известно, что картину Леонардо «Джоконда» и картины с женщинами Тициана и Боттичелли люди называют картинами-вампирами, а фанатично настроенные зрители постоянно пытаются испортить эти картины, порезать или вообще уничтожить.

Картину «Неизвестная» тоже постигла печальная участь: сначала она попала к неизвестному коллекционеру, затем, будто не успокаиваясь, долго переходила из одних рук в другие. Попадая на очередную выставку, картина вызывала ворох сплетен, что она принесла уже много несчастий своим владельцам. Но действительно страшное событие произошло у самого создателя злосчастной картины: не прошло и года после написания «Неизвестной», как у Крамского умерло два сына. Убитый горем художник выражает глубину трагедии в написании следующего шедевра – «Неутешное горе»: на полотне изображена его плачущая жена, стоящая среди пустой комнаты. Осознавая, что картину с таким откровенным выражением горя, никто не захочет купить, Крамской передает ее безвозмездно в Третьяковскую галерею. Но господин Третьяков, слывший порядочным и отзывчивым человеком, передал солидный гонорар за полотно семье художника.

*****************************

В истории живописи рассказывается случай о судьбе племянницы блистательного итальянского композитора Н.Паччини, портрет которой написал в 1832 году прекрасный художник Карл Павлович Брюллов (1799-1852). 






На картине «Всадница» изображена молоденькая Джованнина Паччини, изящно гарцующая на тонконогом коне. В Риме говорили, что юной Джованнине повезло, ведь после смерти дяди ее забрала на воспитание богатая русская графиня Юлия Самойлова, но счастье длилось недолго – девушку насмерть затоптал конь.


----------



## Саныч

Mila написал(а):


> Летом 1996 года Альфред заказал картину: он и супруга стоят на палубе их любимой яхты. Картина получилась колоритная



Я в инете эту картину не нашел. Жаль.


----------



## Mila

*Кого изобразил Рафаэль в образе Сикстинской Мадонны?*







Согласно церковным преданиям, первым живописал лик Богородицы евангелист Лука еще при земной Ее жизни. Веками вырабатывались каноны, по которым образ Богородицы мог быть узнаваем, совершенствовалась техника письма, появлялись новые идеи, споры богословов вносили свои изменения в существовавшие правила живописания.

В католической церкви была разрешена религиозная живопись, в православии была признана иконопись с еще более жесткими рамками изображения. 

В католическом искусстве зачастую отправной точкой для создания изображения Богородицы была внешность какой-либо женщины. Не стала здесь исключением и «Сикстинская Мадонна» Рафаэля, в чертах лица которой узнается не столько почитаемый христианами образ Богоматери, сколько запечатленная на полотне Маргарета Лути (Люти, Люччи). 

Едва ли не впервые за историю изобразительного искусства эпохи Возрождения Богоматерь была изображена не в своем божественном облике. Обнаруживается полное несоответствие с общепринятыми изображениями Мадонны – подчеркнутая простота позы, фигуры, лица, одежд, прически, отсутствие обуви. 

Кажется, что даже изображенные рядом с Мадонной папа Сикст II, в ногах которого находится папская тиара, символ духовной власти, и святая Варвара, одетая куда наряднее и роскошнее Богоматери, несколько удивлены ее человеческой беззащитностью, открытостью и совершенно земным видом крестьянской девушки. Нет на Сикстинской мадонне ни царского венца, ни роскошных одежд, не восседает она величественно на троне; даже по-детски распахнутые глаза Мадонны словно противопоставляются мудрому взгляду Младенца Христа.

Готовое полотно породило много споров в церковной среде, заказчики отказывали принять «Сикстинскую Мадонну», находя картину едва ли не еретической. С точки зрения католических священников, подобное изображение было греховно по сути своей, что, разумеется, не умалило его художественной ценности. 

Дошедшие до наших дней сведения о Маргарете Лути весьма скудны и больше похожи на легенды. Ее отец был булочником, он переехал из Сиены в Рим вместе со своей семьей. И в Риме Рафаэль Санти встретил Маргарету. Во время знакомства Маргарета дала свое согласие позировать художнику для создания фрески «Амур и Психея». Молодые люди влюбились друг в друга, но ее отец был против их встреч. Тогда Рафаэль выкупил у булочника Маргарету, заплатив за свою прекрасную возлюбленную три тысячи золотых монет.

Двенадцать лет подряд (по другим источникам – шесть лет) Рафаэль и Маргарета жили вместе, она сопровождала его во всех поездках и была натурщицей для многих полотен великого живописца, помогая создавать ему образы Мадонн, святых и мифических красавиц. Современники подчеркивали, что Рафаэль не расставался с ней до самой своей смерти, не мог работать, если ее не было рядом.

Мнения исследователей по поводу жизнеописания Маргареты Лути совершенно противоположны. Одни утверждают, что она не отличалась верностью и зачастую обращала внимание как на заказчиков работ Рафаэля, так и на его учеников. Одна из известных сплетен также гласит, что Рафаэль умер в постели своей неверной возлюбленной от сердечного приступа.

Другие же, среди которых Павел Муратов, указывают на то, что это были возвышенные любовные отношения. Брак художника и дочери булочника запретил Ватикан и в надежде сделать Рафаэля придворным живописцем организовал его брак с племянницей одного из кардиналов, однако она была отвергнута Рафаэлем. Известен и тот факт, что рыдающую Маргарету удалили из комнаты умирающего Рафаэля, когда к нему прибыл папский посланник. 

Судьба Маргареты Лути после смерти ее возлюбленного и покровителя также неясна. Злые языки утверждают, что она получила в наследство от Рафаэля большую сумму денег и стала известной всему Риму куртизанкой. Муратов утверждает, что Маргарета Лути ушла монастырь, о чем свидетельствует соответствующая запись, гласящая о пострижении в монахини «вдовы Рафаэля». 

Но какова ни была бы судьба Маргареты Лути, в веках остался ее образ, созданный Рафаэлем и восхищающий своей простотой и красотой все новые и новые поколения.


----------



## Mila

*Еще немного о Репине*

Большим мастером по умерщвлению своих героев был и русский художник Илья Репин.






Едва ли не на следующий день после завершения работы над их портретами умерли композитор Мусоргский, хирург Пирогов, политик Столыпин. Писатель Всеволод Гаршин бросился в пролет лестницы после того, как Репин написал с него этюд головы царевича для картины "Иван Грозный убивает своего сына". Почти все друзья, которых он запечатлел на другом знаменитом полотне - "Запорожцы пишут письмо турецкому султану", по разным причинам умерли сразу после того, как работа была впервые выставлена. Испугавшись, художник закрасил на ней изображение собственного сына. 

*Комментирует искусствовед Маргарита Ахмедова:*
- Картины, вызывающие беспокойство, тщательно изучаются специалистами. Химики исследуют краску и холст, физики - воздействие солнечных лучей на изображение, парапсихологи ходят вокруг полотен с биорамками. Результат, как правило, оказывается нулевым. Ничего сверхъестественного они не обнаруживают.

НО:

Несколько лет назад в Эрмитаже пошли на беспрецедентный шаг - изъяли из экспозиции древнюю икону с изображением Христа. Сотрудники жаловались, что длительное пребывание возле иконы вызывает плохое самочувствие. Несколько смотрительниц из этого зала скоропостижно скончались. Приглашенный специалист, которому я ассистировала, провел экспертизу и установил: икона распространяет вокруг себя энергию, заставляющую человеческий мозг вибрировать на большой частоте. А это может вынести далеко не каждый. 

К аналогичным выводам в разное время приходили и другие исследователи: в Новой и Старой Пинакотеке в Мюнхене, в Лувре, в других галереях устанавливали приборы, фиксирующие движения глаз зрителей и время, проведенное у картины. Было доказано, что в ряде картин явно присутствует некая энергия: художники вкладывали в них всю душу, насыщая полотна огромной энергией, которая за десятилетия или века своеобразной "выдержки" в какой-то момент может достигнуть критического уровня и непредсказуемо "выстрелить". Но ответа на вопрос: когда и в кого будет направлено это оружие - пока, к сожалению, нет. Поэтому позвольте совет, нетипичный для искусствоведа: если какое-то полотно вызывает у вас дискомфорт, срочно уйдите от него! Не играйте с судьбой...


----------



## Mila

*Исполнилось 90 лет проклятию Тутанхамона*

5 апреля 1923 года 57-летний лорд Карнарвон, оказавший финансовую поддержку поискам Тутанхамона и открывший гробницу вместе с египтологом Говардом Картером, скончался от укуса комара, которого он прихлопнул во время бритья. Это и стало началом того безумства в мировой прессе, которая взахлеб писала о «проклятии мумии».






Египтолог Джойс Тилсдесли из Манчестерского университета (Великобритания) поясняет: «Наконец-то у СМИ появился повод опубликовать что-то о Тутанхамоне, не спрашивая разрешения у "Таймс", которая обладала эксклюзивными правами на освещение этой темы. Как это часто бывает, колесо воображения было уже не остановить: рассказывали, что в момент смерти Карнарвона все огни в Каире таинственным образом погасли, а его собака Сюзи, даром что находилась за тридевять земель в Англии, издала чудовищный вой и подохла».

Реконструкция внешнего вида Тутанхамона, выполненная в 2005 году, оказалась удивительно схожей с его скульптурным портретом.

Тутанхамон скончался около 1332 года до н. э. Его гробница, наполненная золотом и драгоценностями, была открыта в 1922 году и стала мировой сенсацией. Малоизвестный и малозначительный фараон, правивший всего ничего, превратился в символ Древнего Египта. Изучение мумии продолжается по сей день.

История о том, как в Египте нашли не тронутую грабителями гробницу, на что никто уже не надеялся, настолько впечатлила обывателя, что просто необходимо было придумать подходящую случаю сказку. Например, отключение электроэнергии в Каире было тогда обычным делом, и нет ничего странного, что одно из них совпало со смертью какого-то человека. Собака Сюзи отправилась в собачий рай четыре часа спустя после хозяина, но любителей фантастики это не заинтересовало.

О том, что нечто подобное этому мифу должно было родиться, свидетельствуют и слова, написанные романисткой Марией Корелли еще до смерти Карнарвона: «Не могу не думать об опасностях, которые разбудили вторжение в последнее пристанище египетского царя, гробница которого тщательно и торжественно охранялась, и ограбление его вотчины. Вот почему я спрашиваю: укус ли комара столь серьезно заразил лорда Карнарвона?»

После того как несчастный умер, Корелли распространила ложный слух о том, что на гробнице Тутанхамона вырезана фраза: «Смерть, крылата, слетит к тому, кто вступит в гробницу фараона».

Карнарвон был единственным участником той экспедиции, которого постигла ранняя смерть, поэтому мифотворцам пришлось потрудиться. В 1923 году египетского принца Али Кемаль Фахми Бея, который однажды побывал в гробнице, застрелила собственная жена. Еще один посетитель могилы, французский египтолог Жорж Бенедит, куратор Лувра, умер в 1926 году в возрасте 69 лет. Альберт Литгоу, главный египтолог Метрополитен-музея Нью-Йорка, скончался в 1934 году в возрасте 66 лет. Его тоже связали с проклятием, потому что он осматривал открытый саркофаг Тутанхамона за 10 лет до этого.

В самом деле, говорит г-жа Тилдесли, о чем было писать прессе? О ничем не примечательной жизни Тутанхамона? О гробнице, в которую репортеров не пускают? Об относительно спокойной смерти фараона, не омраченной никакими заговорами? Или о загадочном древнем проклятии?


----------



## byak

Ух ты! РенТВ с НТВ курят нервно в сторонке )))) Обожаю в последнее время словосочетания и фразы типа "английские ученые", "российские специалисты и ученые", "по мнению исследователей" и тд....))))))))
Одна только польза от всех этих "мистический историй" - пытливый ум иногда заставляет доковыряться до первоисточников.
ПыСы. В догонку о Леонардо и Джоконде....В конце 19 века был издан каталог с описаниями шедевров эпохи....джоконды там нет. Леонардо вообще не считал эту картину чем-то особенным и уж тем более не переписывал её многие лета. И висела она на задворках у кухни. Нашедшие красоту в джоконде наверное бы удивились узнав, что у Леонардо бзик был - будучи самим статным красавцем, склонность имел он к людям страшненьким , мягко говоря. Да и вообще вся эта истерия с этой картиной - чистейший маркетинг ))


----------



## Drongo

*byak*, Д'Артаньян, вы всё ищете подвески королевы? ))) А они несколькими разделами ниже. )))

Кстати да, ничё такого особенного в Джоконде не вижу тоже. Ничего там мистического нет, хоть и говорят что он 12 лет или около того рисовал её, а чтобы поймать улыбку заставлял делать разные вещи, играл оркестр при ней, чёт там ещё было, но в итоге он как-то поймал то что хотел и запечатлел. Хотя сколько ни смотрю, ну в упор лыба как лыба, кривится тётка, наверное сидит перед ним и думает, _мля, как ты меня достал уже гад ползучий, малюешь, малюешь, уже я постарела на глазах, а ты всё не кончил, кончай уже свой шедевр..._

Прочитал про Врубеля, блин, сколько интересного, вернее как интересно подано, читаешь - завораживает. Перечитаю всё.

Вспомнились стихи.

_Десятка два программ, 
Все дарования 
От спорта и реклам 
До раздевания. 
Свой шарм, изгиб, азарт, 
И бесподобны 
Любой фасад и зад, 
Любые бёдра! 
Ни тайны, ни греха — 
Лишь горы теста... 
И только для стиха 
Нет больше места. 
Какой блестящий ад!.. 
И кнопки тыча, 
Шепчу: — прощайте, Дант 
И Беатриче, 
И Лермонтов, и Блок, 
И вы, Есенин... 
Пришел последний срок, 
И нет спасенья..._


----------



## Mila

*Daniel Danger: ужас летящий на крыльях ночи*

Трудно представить, что этот художник действительно родился с фамилией, которая переводится на русский как «опасность». Если это так, то лучшей иллюстрации того, что имя иногда предопределяет судьбу, причем в искусстве и не найти. Свои мистические картины Даниэль начал рисовать еще в детстве, и они были навеяны ранними бессонницами и долгими размышлениями в темноте. Сегодня художник отлично реализовал свои таланты, давно вырос и стал владельцем небольшой продакшн – студии. Но герои его картин по-прежнему отражают детские страхи. В них нет ничего кровавого или ужасного, они просто навевают опасность, потому что сознание само домысливает, как будут вести себя созданные образы.




 




В наши дни реализация Даниэля Данжера в современном искусстве стала более чем многогранной. Он рисует замечательные постеры, к фильмам ужасов, конечно. К примеру, совсем недавно начался прокат «Женщины в черном», над афишей к которой художник справился мастерски. Он участвует в многочисленных выставках по всему миру. Кроме того, играет на бас-гитаре и поет в одной пока малоизвестной американской рок-группе. На этом его отношение к музыке не ограничивается. Он нарисовал десятки обложек для дисков современных коллективов, таких как Grails, Bravo Fucking Bravo, Minus the Bear, Aloha, Modest Mouse, The Pogues, Converge, Pinback, The Arcade Fire, Poison the Well, Fall Out Boy, Silver Jews, Nada Surf, Snow Patrol, The Rapture, Saves the Day, The Decemberists, The Walkmen, Hot Cross, Built to Spill, Kelly Osbourne, Hot Hot Heat и еще десятков других. Среди них мало известных русским меломанам имен, но это дело поправимое – нужно только время. А темы, которые создает Даниель Данжер, будут востребованы музыкантами во все времена.



Спойлер






 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 






Художник из США Daniel Danger говорит, что в своём творчестве использует только три цвета - чёрный, белый и все остальные. Мистика запредельного, глубина загробного мира чем-то напоминают смесь Сайлент Хилла и фильмы Тима Бартона. Глубокий смысл этих работ в том, что они как бы нарисованы на грани. Очутившись в его картинах, ты ещё находишься в мире людей, но наполовину уже и в мире духов. Кроме того, многие находят в этом что-то от Стивена Кинга и клипов группы Gorrilaz. Жутковато, мрачно, но очень красиво.


----------



## byak

Drongo написал(а):


> byak, Д'Артаньян, вы всё ищете подвески королевы? ))) А они несколькими разделами ниже. )))


На тот раздел, который ниже, время нужно, которого катастрофически не хватает (что крайне, крайне, крайне удручает, ибо интересно), а тут можно чего брякнуть на бегу или там под рюмочку ))) А подвески пришлось пропить - это лучшее, что я могу дать нынешней Франции. Вот интересно, они Дюма перепишут на новый однополый лад? )))
А что касается этой темы, то по исследованиям исследователей, опирающиеся на последние достижения российских и английский ученых, самой страшной, убивающей своих владельцев картинкой, является телевизионное изображение. По мнению экспертов, тоже мрущих как мухи во время своих чудовищно опасных экспериментов, тысячи людей ежедневно переходят в мир иной после просмотра телепрограмм или даже во время их просмотра (тут вообще попахивает незаконной эмиграцией). И самое страшное в том, что после просмотра так и не узнаешь - скоропостижно скончаешься или будешь мучиться несколько месяцев, а то и лет. Более того, стоит один раз посмотреть - всё, ты труп!........а вы тут про какие-то картины


----------



## Кирилл

Кстати картина с тетенькой и румянами -я ее из детства помню,сильно в память запала.
У бабули висит, я ее очень часто разглядывал и всегда казалось что я ее давно не видел.
А теперь вот опять она)))


----------



## Mila

*Часто, когда думаем о картинах в музеях, то представляем себе милые пейзажи и величественные портреты. Однако искусство может иметь и другую сторону медали. Иногда художник создает работу настолько тревожную, что она граничит со страшной. Может, вы и не захотите повесить такие у себя в спальне, но они определенно заслуживают внимания. *





Великий красный дракон и морское чудовище, Уильям Блейк.
Сегодня Уильям Блейк хорошо известен своими гравюрами и романтической поэзией, но при жизни он был совсем не знаменит. Его гравюры и иллюстрации выполнены в классическом стиле. В своем творчестве он отталкивался от воображения, а не от реальных исследований природы. Блейк написал серию акварельных картин, изображающих великого красного дракона из Книги Откровений. На картине изображен красный дракон, воплощение дьявола, стоящий над семиглавым морским чудовищем.






Исследование портрета Иннокентия Х Веласкеса, Фрэнсис Бэкон.
Ф. Бэкон был одним из самых влиятельных художников 20 века. Его картины дерзкие и холодные в переносном смысле. Они продаются за миллионы фунтов, и даже куски холста (Бэкон уничтожал работы, которые ему не нравились) стоят немало. На протяжении всей жизни он возвращался к портрету Иннокентия X, делая свои интерпретации этой картины. Работа Веласкеса изображает Папу в задумчивости, а у Бэкона он нарисован кричащим.






Данте и Вергилий в аду, Адольф Вильям Бугро
Ад Данте, с его изображениями пыток, с самого дня публикации вдохновлял многих художников. Бугро – самый знаменитый из всех. Однако он переходит от классического спокойствия к кругам ада, где персонажи непрерывно борются, крадя через укус личности друг друга. Под торжество демона Данте и Вергилий наблюдают за осужденными на вечные муки.






Смерть Марата, Эдвард Мунк
Эдвард Мунк – самый известный норвежский художник. Его знаменитая картина «Крик» прочно въелась в сознание людей. Жан-Поль Марат был одним из лидеров Французской революции. Страдая от болезни кожи, он проводил большую часть времени в ванной, где он работал над своими записями. Там же он и был убит Шарлоттой Корде. Смерть Марата изображали несколько раз, но работа Мунка отличается своей жестокостью.






Отрубленные головы, Теодор Жерико
Его самая известная работа – это «Плот Медузы», огромная картина, написанная в романтическом стиле. Жерико пытался разбить рамки классицизма, перейдя к романтизму. Эти картины были начальным этапом его творчества. Для своих работ он использовал настоящие конечности и головы, которые находил в моргах и лабораториях.






Искушение Святого Антония, Матиас Грюневальд
Этот художник изображал религиозные сюжеты Средних веков, хотя сам жил во времена Возрождения. Говорили, что святой Антоний столкнулся с испытаниями своей веры во время молитвы в пустыне. Согласно легенде его убили демоны в пещере, затем он воскрес и уничтожил их. Эта картина изображает Святого Антония, подвергнувшегося атаке демонов.






Натюрморт из масок, Эмиль Нольде
Эмиль Нольде был одним из ранних художников-экспрессионистов, хотя его славу затмили другие, такие как, например, Мунк. Сутью экспрессионизма является изображение реальности с субъективной точки зрения. Нольде написал эту картину после изучения масок в Берлинском музее. На протяжении всей жизни он увлекался другими культурами, и эта работа не является исключением.






Сатурн, пожирающий своего сына, Франсиско Гойя
Согласно римской мифологии, основанной на греческой, отец всех богов пожирал своих собственных детей, чтобы никто из них не смог занять его место. Гойя изобразил на холсте убийство ребенка. Эта картина никогда не задумывалась для широкой публики, она была нарисована на стене его дома вместе с такими же мрачными «Черными картинами».






Юдифь и Олоферн, Караваджо
Эта картина написана по мотивам ветхозаветной «Книги Юдифи», рассказывающей историю о молодой вдове, Юдифи. Согласно легенде, Олоферн был полководцем армии Навуходоносора, вторгшейся в Иудею. Вавилоняне осадили город Ветилую, в котором жила целомудренная и богобоязненная молодая вдова Юдифь. Надежды для горожан не было никакой. Надев красивые одежды и взяв с собой служанку, она отправилась в стан врага и сделала так, что Олоферн проникся к ней доверием. Когда в один из вечеров он заснул пьяным, она отрезала ему голову и вернулась в родной город. Выражение мрачной решимости на лице служанки резко уравновешивается нечитаемым взглядом Юдифь и криком ужаса самого Олоферна.






Сад земных наслаждений, Иероним Босх.
В сознании людей Босх ассоциируется с беспокойными и фантастическими религиозными картинами. Сад земных наслаждений – это триптих, изображающий Райский сад, Сад земных наслаждений и Наказания за смертные грехи, появляющиеся в этом саду. Настоящий талант Босха проявился в изображении остроумных деталей. Произведения Босха считаются одними из самых страшных и в то же время красивых в западном искусстве.


----------



## Sandor

Жаль, что "Сад" Босха - такой маленький фрагмент. У него еще есть "Триумф смерти"...


----------



## Mila

Здесь по-лучше видно


----------



## Drongo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Кстати картина с тетенькой и румянами -я ее из детства помню,сильно в память запала.


А мне она всегда напоминает одну киевлянку, она в корне не похожа на неё лицом, но когда смотрю, ну трындец, ассоциация про знакомую хоть тресни.



Mila написал(а):


> На картине изображен красный дракон, воплощение дьявола, стоящий над семиглавым морским чудовищем.


Рогов сначала не увидел, думал это _воин света_ играет в петуха, тьфу, опускает демона. Ну а как ещё назвать возложение члена на голову?

Картины такие прикольные, некоторые стрёмные своей мрачностью и больной фантазией автора. Смерть Марата, ну, что, мужику чуть-чуть не повезло, но хоть удовольствие получил и сдох счастливым. )))

А эта


Mila написал(а):


> Юдифь и Олоферн, Караваджо


мне понравилась, так мастерски написана, что кажется что это фотка, а не полотно.


----------



## Mila

*В глазах Джоконды найден тайный шифр*

Сенсационную находку - тайный шифр - обнаружили итальянские специалисты на знаменитом портрете Джоконды работы Леонардо да Винчи. В глазах Мона Лизы нарисованы мелкие буквы и цифры, сообщает президент итальянского Национального комитета культурного наследия Сильвано Винчетти.

Символы настолько малы, что заметить их удалось лишь благодаря современным технологиям увеличения. Так, в правом глазу Джоконды ученые разглядели латинские буквы "LV", которые, скорее всего, являются инициалами самого художника.

В левом глазу тоже есть символы, но не такие четкие. По словам специалистов, это либо СE, или В. Но также не исключено, что буквами обозначены цифры, как это делали в средние века. Позади Мона Лизы заметно число 72, правда, по мнению экспертов, семерка может быть буквой "L".

Теперь специалисты пытаются разгадать код, зашифрованный на портрете, которому уже более 500 лет.


----------



## Кирилл

ждем еще один хит код да Винчи!


----------



## Sandor

Хочу добавить про И. Босха.

Знаменитые рок-музыканты не обошли его стороной.

На обложке сборника хитов Balck Sabbath - Триумф смерти







И на третьем альбоме Deep Purple - фрагмент Сада утех


----------



## byak

Код:



__
__
__



 По умолчанию В глазах Джоконды найден тайный шифр


__

Ну как можно пройти мимо такой сенсации?! )) Почему только буквы? Почему не вся её жизнь чередой??? )))
При многократном увеличении изображения оно пиксилезуется, т.е в квадратики одноцветные превращается. Ну а там уже дело фантазии или выпитого-выкуренного...
PS. Как-то на форум спецов по фотошопу обратились с просьбой вычислить номер автомобиля, сделанный камерой наружки. Чего там только народ не увидел, хотя спецы на форуме сильные и в знаниях о цвете и изображении достигли совершенства.


----------



## Phoenix

> «Книга Юдифи» — второканоническая, входит в Септуагинту и является частью канона Ветхого Завета католической и православной церквей, но исключена из него как апокриф иудеями и протестантской церковью.


И правильно, по моему. Ведь Писания - "Чистое словесное молоко."
..А тут. Нет в Библии много историй убийств и даже расчленение есть. Но подтекст видимо другой. Иногда люди поступают по воле своей и это печально, как и всё такое мрачное "искусство". имхо


----------



## Mila

«Ночной кошмар» — серия из четырех картин швейцарского и английского художника Генри Фюзели, которые иллюстрируют готическое направление в искусстве Нового времени.






Фигура спящей или лежащей без сознания женщины, изображенной на картине, удлинена и изогнута. Фюзели намеренно написал её именно так, чтобы показать всю тяжесть инкуба, сидящего на её груди, — воплощения кошмаров и бессознательных страхов. В прорези между штор видна голова слепой лошади, чей образ в данной картине предвосхищает демонический аспект, придаваемый этому животному в позднем французском романтизме.


----------



## shestale

Если спать в таком положении, когда кровь сильно приливает к голове, то и не такое может присниться


----------



## Макар Фадеев

портрет безликой. что скажете о нем? 
@foroskiev


----------

